# Rose beef cake fr sl 6



## Arne (10. Mai 2011)

was haltet ihr von dem bike,

würde es vorwiegend für trails mit kleinen drops und ein paar sprünge nutzten aber auch mal im bike park damit fahrn hat jemand erfahrungen damit. 

Oder wie steht es im verlgeich mit dem cube hanzz und dem fr4 da?


----------



## Arne (11. Mai 2011)

kann keiner etwas dazu sagen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel-BC (12. Mai 2011)

das problem ist dass das beef cake SL erst seit diesem Jahr auf dem markt ist.
wer weiß wieviele schon so ein ding haben


----------



## Arne (15. Mai 2011)

kann mir jemand sagen ob man mit dem beef cake sl mit gutem gewissen große doubles oder drops machen kann?


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo ak92,

in der Bike 6/11 und der Freeride 2/11 wurde das Rose Beef Cake SL 8 getestet. Bike-Urteil: sehr gut. Freeride: 9 von 10 Punkten. Da das Bike ein Freerider ist, ist es Bikepark-tauglich und schreckt auch nicht vor Drops zurück.

Viele Grüße vom Rose Team


----------



## greg12 (25. Mai 2011)

und wie siehts mit dem gewicht aus? schon mal jemand gewogen?
das 80sl im test hatte ja auch gut 850g mehr gewogen als angegeben. 14,85kg ohne pedale anstatt der 14,0kg auf der hp.
das 6sl wird ja mit 14,5kg gelistet. +850g wären dann schon etwas zu viel des guten!


----------



## fussbika (7. Juni 2011)

Habe das Beef Cake SL gerade in Willingen getestet. Bin vollkommen zufrieden. Bergauffahren ist damit problemlos möglich, da es relativ leicht ist, ein gute Geometrie hat und da die 180 Fox-Gabel absenkbar ist. 
Bergab ist es noch überzeugender. Das Fahrwerk ist soft und die neue 180 Fox-Gabel arbeitet zusammen mit dem Fox DHX 5.0 Dämpfer sehr gut. Für Trails ist es das ideale Rad. Dabei kannst du auch gut kleinere bis mittlere Drops und Sprünge machen.
Für mich das ideale Allround-Bike!!


----------



## Guent (14. Juli 2011)

War heute in Bocholt:
Wollte eigentlich ein Uncle Jimbo 6 HS oder ein UJ 4 mit XT-Ausstattung kaufen, sind ja gerade im Angebot...
Aber nach etlichem Probegefahre habe ich mir ein Beef Cake 6 SL bestellt! Die absolute Macht!!! Passt in L (ich bin 1,92 gross) wie unter meinen Arsch gegossen...höhöhö!

So, jetzt erstmal ein Beruhigungsbier!


----------



## OJMad (14. Juli 2011)

Glückwunsch!
Gute Wahl 
Hab auch L bei 1,93m
Passt!


----------



## T0niM0ntana (15. Juli 2011)

Sauber 
Ich muss mit meiner Bestellung leider noch warten...meine Sparsau ist noch nicht fett genug 
Mit welcher Konfiguration hastn das geordert wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Pinstripe (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo Guent,
erstmal Glückwunsch und dann kommt auch schon gleich der Neid 
Was mich interessiert: Was waren die Hauptgründe für deine Umentscheidung vom Jimbo zum Beef Cake. Habe auch beide Räder im Auge und bin mir noch unschlüssig. 180 mm ist ja doch schon ordentlich Federweg...ob das noch Tourentauglich ist? Was ist dein Hauptverwendungszweck für das Rad und kannst du etwas zu den Unterscheiden zwischen den beiden Rädern sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (15. Juli 2011)

Die Konfiguration ist eigentlich wie in der Speisekarte beschrieben:
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-beef-cake-fr-sl-6/aid:432602
Und natürlich in schwarz...hahuhu!

Hab nur einen breiteren Lenker (740) und Plattformpedale dazubestellt.
Ansonsten alles so gelassen, da es einfach passt... und ich von grossem getune als Anfänger eh keine Ahnung hab...

Die Entscheidung überliess ich einfach dem Bauchgefühl:
Ich hab alle Uncle Jimbos getestet, dann noch Granite Chief´s und eigentlich alles, was nicht bei 3 auf´m Baum war.
Und als ich auf dem BC SL sass, passte einfach alles! Fühlte mich sauwohl!!! Und: Trotz der eher dicken Dämpfung mit 180mm kann man damit auch locker Touren fahren denke ich, denn die Gabel lässt sich gut absenken und einstellen und auch am Heck passt alles. Plattform rein und ab dafür. Mit meinen 92 kg ging das Ding auch im Wiegetritt anständig vorran.
Wenn ich irgendwelche Zeitrekorde aufstellen will dann fahr ich halt weiter Motorrad, hahaha!
Ich denke für mich isses perfekt, damit kann man es dreckig krachen lassen aber auch mal "komfortabel" ne gemütliche Tour fahren...

Jetzt erstmal warten...fükkk! Wenn ich Pech hab is der Hobel direkt NACH meinem Sommerurlaub fertig...Argh...


----------



## Mithras (19. Juli 2011)

Servus, 

was meint Ihr bei 1,83m Körpergröße, 84cm schrittlänge eher 18"? .. Überlege, ob ich mir das SL Anfang nächsten Jahres gönne 

(auch wenn ich bis dahin noch sparen sparen sparen muss und mich meine Freundin wahrscheinlich für verrückt erklärt schonwieder ein neues Bike anzuschaffen  )


----------



## OJMad (19. Juli 2011)

Die SL-Angaben bei den Größenempfehlungen sind bei Rose recht passend.
Als M bei SL 84cm sollte oprimal sein


----------



## DoesntSheKnow (21. Juli 2011)

Hey Jungs ! Ich hab mir auch das beef cake fr sl 6 bestellt .... Bin 1,93, habs also auch in l geholt ! Und in 1-2 Wochen ist es dann endlich so weit .... Mir juckts schon die ganze Zeit in den fingern .... Hab es auch so gelassen wie es ist mit der Ausnahme dass ich mir ne hammerschmidt geholt hab ... Nach der probefahrt mit der hammerschmidt hab ich nur noch gesagt: das ding da rein ! Es ist absolut Hammer ! Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen .... 
Naja und jetz heisst es halt noch ein bicsschen gedulden und dann isg es endlich soweit ! Wenn ich es habe und ein paar touren damit gefahren bin schreib ich noch ma rein wie es sich so anfühlt ! 
Ach ja : white Orange is einfach mud Porno !!!!!


----------



## Guent (21. Juli 2011)

DoesntSheKnow schrieb:


> Hey Jungs ! Ich hab mir auch das beef cake fr sl 6 bestellt .... Bin 1,93, habs also auch in l geholt ! Und in 1-2 Wochen ist es dann endlich so weit .... Mir juckts schon die ganze Zeit in den fingern .... Hab es auch so gelassen wie es ist mit der Ausnahme dass ich mir ne hammerschmidt geholt hab ... Nach der probefahrt mit der hammerschmidt hab ich nur noch gesagt: das ding da rein ! Es ist absolut Hammer ! Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen ....
> Naja und jetz heisst es halt noch ein bicsschen gedulden und dann isg es endlich soweit ! Wenn ich es habe und ein paar touren damit gefahren bin schreib ich noch ma rein wie es sich so anfühlt !
> Ach ja : white Orange is einfach mud Porno !!!!!



Jäa!


Was hat denn die HS Aufpreis gekostet???


----------



## DoesntSheKnow (21. Juli 2011)

Guent schrieb:


> Jäa!
> 
> 
> Was hat denn die HS Aufpreis gekostet???





303 euros ! aber das ist es mir wert =)
und jetz lass es gaaaanz schnell august werden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (21. Juli 2011)

DoesntSheKnow schrieb:


> 303 euros ! aber das ist es mir wert =)
> und jetz lass es gaaaanz schnell august werden !



Ich hader da schon lange mit mir rum ob HS oder nicht...
Is die Schüssel mit der HS noch einigermassen tourentauglich?


----------



## DoesntSheKnow (21. Juli 2011)

Guent schrieb:


> Ich hader da schon lange mit mir rum ob HS oder nicht...
> Is die Schüssel mit der HS noch einigermassen tourentauglich?




ich hoffe doch mal 
ne wird wohl schon gehn denn ich hab dem berater bei rose auch
gesagt dass es tourentauglich sein soll und er meinte dass das mit der 
HS auch gehen wird .... aber wie gesagt wenn ich den hobel habe
schreib ich noch mal wie sich die HS bei touren anfühlt ! 
deal ?


----------



## Guent (21. Juli 2011)

DoesntSheKnow schrieb:


> ich hoffe doch mal
> ne wird wohl schon gehn denn ich hab dem berater bei rose auch
> gesagt dass es tourentauglich sein soll und er meinte dass das mit der
> HS auch gehen wird .... aber wie gesagt wenn ich den hobel habe
> ...



Hab bei Rose angerufen...und umbestellt:
MIT Hammerschmidt!!! 
Muahahahahaaaaaargh!!!


----------



## DoesntSheKnow (21. Juli 2011)

Guent schrieb:


> Hab bei Rose angerufen...und umbestellt:
> MIT Hammerschmidt!!!
> Muahahahahaaaaaargh!!!





ja sehr nice 
hast das teil auch ma probe gefahren ? 
ich finds einfach nur hammer .... direkter kann man nich schalten


----------



## Guent (21. Juli 2011)

DoesntSheKnow schrieb:


> ja sehr nice
> hast das teil auch ma probe gefahren ?
> ich finds einfach nur hammer .... direkter kann man nich schalten



Jup, war aber an nem Uncle Jimbo montiert (wollte ich mir zuerst kaufen, nach mehrfachem probegefahre und dem Einsatzzweck nach wurde es dann doch das Beef Cake).
Super zu schalten, Wahnsinn! 
Und was ein geiler Sound!!! 
Und keine rumfliegende Kette bei Sprüngen!

Ich freu mich schon wie Sau auf den Hobel!!!


----------



## DoesntSheKnow (21. Juli 2011)

hehe
jaa bin auch froh dass die kette nich mehr durch die gegend fliegen kann 
*freu* !!!!


----------



## Mithras (21. Juli 2011)

Das wird bei mir noch laange dauern .. bis dahin muss mein Radon Slide herhalten ... Lohnt ne Saint Bremse am BeefCake statt der Elixir R ? .. Die Elixir R fahre ich grad selbst und bin damit eigentlich zufrieden..


----------



## T0niM0ntana (21. Juli 2011)

Guent schrieb:


> Hab bei Rose angerufen...und umbestellt:
> MIT Hammerschmidt!!!
> Muahahahahaaaaaargh!!!



Damn it.....bin jetzt echt bissel neidisch....
Ich muss mit meiner Order leider noch ein bisschen warten...noch habsch net die Kohle zusammen
Aber man muss ja auch gönne könne


----------



## DoesntSheKnow (22. Juli 2011)

Ich wär auch neidisch aber ich bekomm meins ja schon in 1-2 Wochen muahahahah xD 
Hihi ^^


----------



## T0niM0ntana (22. Juli 2011)

DoesntSheKnow schrieb:


> ...ich bekomm meins ja schon in 1-2 Wochen muahahahah xD
> Hihi ^^



UNFAIR 

Bin sehr gespannt drauf was du von der HS sagst...will mich auch eine goennen 
Aber erstmal grosse Testfahrt naechste Woche beim Lagerverkauf...


Apropos Testfahrt: Hat schonmal jemand von euch nen Rosebike fuer nen Wochenende nach Hause (es gibt doch diese Bike-leihen-Geschichte bei Rose) bestellt um das mal ausgiebig auf der Hausstrecke zu testen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoesntSheKnow (22. Juli 2011)

Testfahren is immer gut ! 
Ja ich bin auch mal gespannt was ich von der hammerschmidt sage 
Ma schaun wie sie sich so schlägt ... Also ich hab noch kein bike von rose 
Für nen we gehabt .... Aber naja bald hab ich ja eins von rose und das nich nur 
Für nen we  
Aber ich glaub das is ne ganz feine Sache


----------



## M.Finken (7. August 2011)

DoesntSheKnow schrieb:


> Ich wär auch neidisch aber ich bekomm meins ja schon in 1-2 Wochen muahahahah xD
> Hihi ^^



Hi, ist es denn shon angekommem?
Gruß


----------



## greg12 (9. August 2011)

kann mal jemand sein 6er sl wiegen???


----------



## Guent (9. August 2011)

Schön wär's!!! Hoffentlich kommt der Schrotthaufen bald....argh...


----------



## T0niM0ntana (9. August 2011)

Guent schrieb:


> Schön wär's!!! Hoffentlich kommt der Schrotthaufen bald....argh...



und wenne datt dingen hast...janz schnell BilderunGewichtunFahrbericht geschrieben.....vorallem watt die HS angeht


----------



## Guent (10. August 2011)

Gewicht wird schwierig ohne Waage...aber der Rest folgt asap!


----------



## Mithras (10. August 2011)

Der Preis ist heiß, aktuell 15% Rabatt auf einige Rosebikes .. darunter auch die Beefy-SL Bikes .. das 6èr für 2039 ... Und ich muss trotzdem noch sparen 

ich hoff es gibt auch sowas wie Foreseason-Angebote ^^.. oder noch ein Bike in "M" im Januar 2012...


----------



## Guent (10. August 2011)

Die gesparte Kohle für das 15%off-Angebot beim Beef Cake Sl 6 hab ich gleich in ne Hammerschmidtorgel investiert...


----------



## Mithras (10. August 2011)

na meine Konfig wäre ja Beef Cake SL 6 wie gehabt, 

aber mit Fat-Albert Evo -Reifen und ner Shimano Saint - Bremse... 

nachträglich noch ne Bionicon KeFü .. fertig is das Entouro mit Bikeparkambitionen 

Aber wie gesagt, das wird erst Anfang nächstes Jahr was werden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T0niM0ntana (13. August 2011)

Na toll...
2011er BC FR SL in Rahmengröße M in beiden Farben schon ausverkauft...

...und die Farben der 2012er Rahmen sehen total Kacke aus.

Was mach ich getz ?


----------



## -MIK- (13. August 2011)

Kuhjand fragen ob er den Rahmen anders pulvert...


----------



## M.Finken (13. August 2011)

Hi,

Hat jemand ein Bild von denn 2012 bikes?

Gruß


----------



## T0niM0ntana (13. August 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Kuhjand fragen ob er den Rahmen anders pulvert...



Och nö sowas find ich blöd...dann kann ich mir auch direkt nen olles Gebrauchtes kaufen.


----------



## Guent (16. August 2011)

Supergau:
Ich kann meinen Fleischklops ab heute abholen, bin aber gerade 350km (einfach, knapp 4h Fahrt ohne Stau) weit weg und fahr morgen früh bis Sonntag in den Süden auf's Summerbreeze-Festival...
Faaaaaaaaag g g gl gl gl 
*nachhintenumfall*


----------



## M.Finken (16. August 2011)

Hi, 
das ist ja echt Hart, ich bekomme meins in der ersten woche nach meinen Urlaub. Kann das sein das rose das mit absicht macht? 

Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Sommer aktion von Rose, gilt die auch bei der % aktion noch? 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (16. August 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ich hab auf meine Bestellung die 15% bekommen...


----------



## T0niM0ntana (22. August 2011)

@ Guent: Hast du dein Eisengerät getz?
Wo bleiben die Berichte, Bilder etc..... ?

Greetz ausm Allgäu
Ich


----------



## Guent (22. August 2011)

T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> @ Guent: Hast du dein Eisengerät getz?
> Wo bleiben die Berichte, Bilder etc..... ?
> 
> Greetz ausm Allgäu
> Ich



Noch 35km bis Bocholt, gleich hab ich's!!!!!!!!!
))


----------



## T0niM0ntana (22. August 2011)

sehr schön sehr schön...
bin sehr auf deine Berichte Gespannt.....und hab gerade gesehen dass das BC FR SL wieder in M und OrangeWeiß verfügbar ist....


----------



## GeorgeP (22. August 2011)

Guent schrieb:


> Noch 35km bis Bocholt, gleich hab ich's!!!!!!!!!
> ))


 

Man das teil muß ja sodermaßen der hammer sein, dass es dir die sprache verschlagen hat 

Cheers
George


----------



## M.Finken (22. August 2011)

Oder er ist der Meinung das BF sl erstmal zu Fahren, ohne uns vorher ein Bild zu zeigen 

Dabei wartet das halbe Rose forum auf Bilder 

Gruß


----------



## DoesntSheKnow (22. August 2011)

jungs ! ich habs jetz schon seit einer woche ! 
und ich kann nur sagen : ICH KOMM EINFACH NICH MEHR VON DEM SCHEISS TEIL RUNTER !!! ES BOCKT EINFACH NUR SOO 
ich hätte nicht gedacht dass es so vielseitig ist ... bin letztens eine 1 1/2 stündige tour mit nem kollegen gefahren der nen hardtail fährt .... ich bin wunderbar mitgekommen !
gabel abgesenkt und pro pedal rein ! auf gehts ab gehts ! aber auch shcon aufm home train gewesen und paar sprünge gemacht die ich mich mit dem alten hardtail niemals
getraut hätte
so nen radl verführt schon zu allerhand scheiss  !!
deshalt immer schön helm auf !    
ah noch mal zum thema hammerschmidt : übertriebenst geil ! wer keine hat verpasst was ^^ und der sound ersetzt sogar die klingel hehe


----------



## Guent (22. August 2011)

So:
3 Stunden bei Rose rumgestanden, ohne Rad nach Hause.
Es war ein Fox RC2 Downhill-Dämpfer montiert statt dem DHX Air.
Der war anscheinend nicht lieferbar, daher haben sie den verbaut. OHNE RÜCKSPRACHE MIT MIR!!!
Bremsscheibengrösse hat auch nicht gestimmt.
Hut ab. 
Dann das Ding probegefahren: Dämpfer würde gehen.
Bei der Montage der richtigen Bremsscheiben fiel den Mechanikern dann auf:
Der Dämpfer passt überhaupt nicht richtig in den Rahmen!!!

Jetzt fahr ich ohne Rad nach Duisburg... und morgen dann wieder zu Rose.
Es wird wohl ein DHX Air von nem Vorführrad ausgebaut und montiert...
Sauber in'd Hos' g'schisse...
Waaaaaaaaahnsinn...


----------



## Mithras (22. August 2011)

Das ging glatt daneben .. liefern die das Teil nich auch ? Hab keinen Bock aus der Ecke Nürnberg nach bocholt zu gurken und wieder heim .. das sin mal eben 10h Fahrerei ....


----------



## GeorgeP (22. August 2011)

Ok das nenn ich dumm gelaufen, wenns morgen hinnhaut schwamm drüber. Sobal ein nagelneuer dämpfer verfügbar ist sollen sie dir aus dem vorführer austauschen und gut ist.

Aber ärgerlich ist die sache allemahl !

Was stimmte denn bei der bremsscheibengröße nicht ?

Mach ne flasch bier auf, hilft ungemein ...

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (22. August 2011)

Klar geht bestellen, aber das wollte ich ja NICHT, denn ich will das fertige Bike abholen...und reklamieren....ahahahahaha... 
Hinten war ne 185er Scheibe druff, sollte aber 203 sein...

Und Bier hatte ich mehr als genug, ich war gerade 4 Tage auf dem Summerbreeze-Festival...hahaha!


----------



## DoesntSheKnow (22. August 2011)

haha ich hab bei meinem gerade auch ma geschaut .... 
hab hiten auch ne 185 drauf oO komisch
sollte ich da noch mal anrufen und das sagen ?
oder is der unterschied nich so groß ...


----------



## GeorgeP (22. August 2011)

Guent schrieb:


> Klar geht bestellen, aber das wollte ich ja NICHT, denn ich will das fertige Bike abholen...und reklamieren....ahahahahaha...
> Hinten war ne 185er Scheibe druff, sollte aber 203 sein...
> 
> Und Bier hatte ich mehr als genug, ich war gerade 4 Tage auf dem Summerbreeze-Festival...hahaha!


 

Naja ne 185mm tuts auch hinten, aber ok wenns ne 203 sein sollte dann hat die auch druff zu sein !

Na dann halt cola mit vitaminen   das geht natürlich auch


----------



## -MIK- (22. August 2011)

185er machen hinten auch Sinn, mein Kumpel fährt das am DHler sogar. Spart einfach ein bisschen Gewicht und ist von der Power her mehr als ausreichend.

Aaaaber, wenn so bestellt weil so gefällt... Drops gelutscht, einmal tauschen lassen und gut is.


----------



## Mithras (22. August 2011)

auch nochmal hier ...

Beef Cake FR SL 6/8? 2012







schwarz in schwarz ...

bin mal auf das lackierte Modell gespannt


----------



## Guent (22. August 2011)

185er: Ich bin 1,92 und wiege ohne "Zuladung" 92kg...da machen grössere Scheiben schon Sinn...
 

Bin mal gespannt was mich da morgen erwartet... 
Ich war ja schon soweit das ich den RC2 Dämpfer den die reingebaut haben genommen hätte, bis dem Techniker aufgefallen ist das der da gar nicht reingebaut werden darf...
Herr, was hab ich nur verbrochen...


----------



## -MIK- (23. August 2011)

Guent schrieb:


> 185er: Ich bin 1,92 und wiege ohne "Zuladung" 92kg...da machen grössere Scheiben schon Sinn...



1,86m 104kg (noch...  ) und ich bekomm mit der 185er in jeder Steigung das Bike zum Stehen.  

Ganz ehrlich, wenn das Jimbo hinten für ne 203er freigegeben wäre, würde ich die auch fahren. Ich finde es optisch einfach geil, wenn da diese fetten Rotoren dran drehen. Deshalb, wenn bestellt weil gefällt....


----------



## Guent (23. August 2011)

So, geschafft!!!
Hab mein BC nun mit richtigem Dämpfer, richtiger Bremsscheibe und, getauscht auf Kulanz für meine Scherereien/Fahrerei:
X0 Shortcage-Schaltwerk! ))

Jetzt erstmal heim, dann druff und raus inne Gehölzenen!
Fahrbericht und Foddos dauern ein bischen, wird aber...

So, Rogggnroul & Akopalützzze nau!!!


----------



## Mithras (23. August 2011)

lass krachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (23. August 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> 1,86m 104kg (noch...  ) und ich bekomm mit der 185er in jeder Steigung das Bike zum Stehen.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, wenn das Jimbo hinten für ne 203er freigegeben wäre, würde ich die auch fahren. Ich finde es optisch einfach geil, wenn da diese fetten Rotoren dran drehen. Deshalb, wenn bestellt weil gefällt....




MIK mal so nebenbei .. fährst Du nen L oder nen M Rahmen ?


----------



## -MIK- (23. August 2011)

Feuer frei und dran denken, Werkzeug mitnehmen. Die ein oder andere Schraube musst noch nachziehen. 

@Mithras: fahre auf dem Tourenbike L und die DH Büchse in M


----------



## GeorgeP (23. August 2011)

Guent schrieb:


> So, geschafft!!!
> Hab mein BC nun mit richtigem Dämpfer, richtiger Bremsscheibe und, getauscht auf Kulanz für meine Scherereien/Fahrerei:
> X0 Shortcage-Schaltwerk! ))
> 
> ...


 

dann rock mal schön die trails !

Cheers
George


----------



## T0niM0ntana (23. August 2011)

Wir gÃ¶nnens dir....
Und lass uns jetzt nicht tagelang auf Foddos und Berichte warten.
Auch wenn du jetzt wahrscheinlich die nÃ¤chsten 3 Wochen 
net mehr vom Bike steigst î


----------



## Guent (23. August 2011)

Jajaaaaaa... 
Bin noch Unterwegs und hab nur das Handy dabei...und da klappt der Upload nicht...
Aber ich mach ja bald...
Erster Eindruck: war total geschockt als die mir das Rad mit falschem (Rc2 Downhill) Dämpfer geben wollten...
Aber die Korrektur hat ja heute morgen mehr als gut geklappt und nach kurzer Testrunde auf Duisburgs Wiesen: Hammerteil!!!
Morgen gehts mit den Kumpanen zu Hause in Heidelberg auf den Hometrail, da wird dann Mensch & Maschine nicht geschont... Höhöhö!!!


----------



## GeorgeP (23. August 2011)

ich war auch eben auf meinem homtrail, aber meine gabel ist so senibel wie nen vorschlaghammer.
Auf wurzelpassagen spricht sie nur unwillig bis gar nicht an, denke das bekomme ich nur mit nem tunig hin.
Egal das bike macht dennoch spaß 

you get for what you pay for


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (24. August 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> you get for what you pay for


 


Welche Gabel hast Du drin? Hattet ihr die beim MIK ausseinander gebaut, zum Öl kontrollieren?


----------



## -MIK- (24. August 2011)

Ne, hatten wir nicht, wäre aber in der Tat noch ein Versuch. Wenn die natürlich komplett trocken ist, kann da nix ansprechen. Allerdings springt die Gabel schon bei Wurzelkontakt (nicht nach dem Ausfedern).


----------



## Alex-F (24. August 2011)

Hattest Du dazu eine Anleitung gepostet (meine etwas gesehen zu haben)? Werde die Fox meiner Freundin denke ich dann auch mal checken. Bei ihr ist das Problem das sie mit 55Kg unter den Mindestangaben für Druck der Fox Tabelle liegt, da sollte dann schon alles andere optimal laufen.


----------



## -MIK- (24. August 2011)

Dann solltest Du sogar das Öl in der Dämpfung ändern, bei 55kg dürfte die Gabel ja überdämpft sein. Da kennt sich Müs Lee aber besser aus.


----------



## GeorgeP (24. August 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Welche Gabel hast Du drin? Hattet ihr die beim MIK ausseinander gebaut, zum Öl kontrollieren?


 

Ne Revelation 2012, die ist eigentlich nicht schlecht, ich glaub ich muß mich nochmal mit Mik treffen


----------



## -MIK- (24. August 2011)

Find ich gut...


----------



## Alex-F (24. August 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Dann solltest Du sogar das Öl in der Dämpfung ändern, bei 55kg dürfte die Gabel ja überdämpft sein. Da kennt sich Müs Lee aber besser aus.


 
Ja das war mein Gedanke. Ich glaub sie wäre mit ihrem Gewicht nach der Druck-Tabelle unter dem eigentlich angegebenen Mindestdruck, is ja auch blöd. 

@ George, genau, guck dir das mal mit MIK an, und zeig mir das dann hinterher.


----------



## GeorgeP (24. August 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Ja das war mein Gedanke. Ich glaub sie wäre mit ihrem Gewicht nach der Druck-Tabelle unter dem eigentlich angegebenen Mindestdruck, is ja auch blöd.
> 
> @ George, genau, guck dir das mal mit MIK an, und zeig mir das dann hinterher.


 

ey ey sir


----------



## -MIK- (24. August 2011)

Pff, fahr doch mit ihm...


----------



## Alex-F (25. August 2011)

Darf ich ja bestimmt nicht, hab kein Rose.  
Das Rose meiner Frau find ich zwar chic, ist aber sicher nicht auf mein Gewicht ausgelegt. lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (26. August 2011)

Sodele...
Bin jetzt nur einmal richtig zum fahren gekommen mit meinem BC 6 SL Hammerschmidt, da mir eine fette Grippe mit ordentlich Fieber und Rotz delügggs den Sattel unterm Boppes weggeschlagen hat...

Aaaaalso:
Alles tutti, Hammerbike!!!
Nach dem anfänglichen Schock beim Abholen (falscher Dämpfer verbaut der überhaupt nicht in den Rahmen passte, falsche (kleine) Bremsscheiben, dafür aber auf Wunsch kulanzmässig ausgetauschtes Sram X0 Schaltwerk und richtiger Dämpfer/Scheiben am nächsten Tag) alles in allem: Hammer!!!
Nur der Sattel von Synchros ist im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes a pain in the ass...und muss weg.

Dampfer und Gabel: Das Setup war nicht so der Hammer, wurde aber von meinem Bikeshop des Herzens in Heidelberg ( http://www.wurzelpassage.de ) optimal auf mich eingestellt. Dort haben wir den Hobel auch gleich mal gewogen: 15,78 kg MIT Hammerschmidt und Xtreme-Pedalen.

Bergauf: Geht gut ab, auch ohne Propedal und ohne absenken der Gabel. Wenn da was langsam ist dann liegts an mir, da ich null Kondition hab...höhöhö!
Bergab: Über fiese Trails mit grossen Wurzeln, Steinfelder, Drops und kleinen Sprüngen: Ein Traum!!! Bin die Strecke ja immer mit meinem 400 Bulls-Strassenschrotthaufen gefahren... da wo ich früher in Etappen runtergeschlottert bin bleibt jetzt der Gashahn auf! Geil!!!
Bremse: Elixier 5: Super!!! Ich hatte ja V Brakes vorher und bin schon ein paar mal die Formula RX vom Kumpel gefahren: Im Vergleich zur RX super zu dosieren, kein geheule, pfeifen oder gekrächze auch nicht bei Nässe oder Schlamm, bremst 1a ohne zuzumachen wie die RX, es sei denn man will es so. Dann entschleunigt die genau so gut, nur besser dosierbar...ein Traum!!!
Hammerschmidt: Super!!! Das gesurre ist halt da aber mich stört das nicht (ich bin Bassist in 3 Bands, da is man Geräusche gewöhnt...  ) 1a Schaltvorgänge, super Bodenfreiheit, konnte sehr gut den Berg bei mir hochfahren (stellenweise 15-20% Steigung), kein Kettenrumgeklapper wenn es ruppiger wird, wartungsarm und ersetzt im Overdrive die Klingel beim Rückwärtstreten...hahaha! 
Big Betty: Bin bei 34 Grad losgefahren, dann Wolkenbruch und Schlamm delügggs, Steine, Wurzeln, Schotter, Matsch: Alles tutti!
Alles in allem: Wer schnell den Berg hochfahren will soll sich halt nen CC-Hobel holen. Ich muss halt hochfahren, bei mir gibt´s keinen Liftbetrieb und dafür is das Ding super! Ich konnte nix negatives feststellen, ausser das ich vielleicht mit dem Rauchen aufhören sollte... 
Bergab: Jäa!!! Was ein Spass!!! Muss mich da nur dran gewöhnen, da ich ja Anfänger bin...aber das Fahrwerk schluckt alles!

Fazit: Ich könnt schon wieder!


----------



## Guent (26. August 2011)

So schaut´s aus (nur Handyfoddos erstmal...)






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/962472
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/962471
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/962470





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/962466
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/962465

Oh Mann... ich bin wohl zu blöd um hier Fotos richtig zu posten...


----------



## Alex-F (26. August 2011)

Hört sich ja jut an  Sattel & Vorbau kannst Du innerhalb der ersten 4 Wochen tauschen, wurde dir sicherlich gesagt.


----------



## Guent (26. August 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Hört sich ja jut an  Sattel & Vorbau kannst Du innerhalb der ersten 4 Wochen tauschen, wurde dir sicherlich gesagt.



Jawoll... aber erstmal is die Kasse leer...und für den verbauten bekommt man ja nicht so viel angerechnet wie ein neuer kostet...


----------



## Alex-F (26. August 2011)

Achja, da habsch nicht dran gedacht


----------



## M.Finken (26. August 2011)

Hi, 

du hast echt ein schönes bike, meins kommt in ca 2 Wochen. Aber dann mit einer 2012 Gabel, Dämpfer

Nur Ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich ne Saint kurbel einbaue, ne Hammerschmied ist mir zu teuer 

Gruß


----------



## Guent (26. August 2011)

Der HS-Umbaupreis war die Kohle, die ich bei der 15%-Aktion gespart habe...
Und macht echt Spass das Ding!!!


----------



## M.Finken (26. August 2011)

Nun , die 15% habe ich in eine Saint bremse und Vario Stütze gepackt, 
nur bin ich mir bei der Vario jetzt nicht mehr sicher ob ich Sie nehme. 

Empfohlenes max Gewicht ist 90KG und ich bin Normal bei ca 85, dazu kommt dann noch + Helm + Rucksack + Protektoren. So ein Mist 

Gruß


----------



## Guent (26. August 2011)

M.Finken schrieb:


> Nun , die 15% habe ich in eine Saint bremse und Vario Stütze gepackt,
> nur bin ich mir bei der Vario jetzt nicht mehr sicher ob ich Sie nehme.
> 
> Empfohlenes max Gewicht ist 90KG und ich bin Normal bei ca 85, dazu kommt dann noch + Helm + Rucksack + Protektoren. So ein Mist
> ...



Ich denk das passt noch... die Hersteller sichern sich halt auch lieber mit ein paar Kilo´s weniger ab, aber halten wird sie bestimmt trotzdem...ausprobieren!

Bei meinem Bulls-"Fahrrad" für 400 Euro mit dem ich dieses Jahr aus versehen mit dem Biken angefangen habe stand auch dick auf der Gabel der gelbe Warnaufkleber: KEIN Gelände, KEINE Sprünge etc... und hat bis jetzt trotzdem die Downhillstrecke zu Hause ausgehalten....hehehe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M8184 (26. August 2011)

Servus,

ich klink mich hier mal ein, ich hab übers we ein BC SL8 als Testbike da.
An dem ist übrigens ne Vario Stützen und ich finds absolut super! Ich würde da nicht drauf verzichten wollen!

Abgesehen davon hab ich bissl Probleme mit dem Dämpfer (FOX DHX 5.0 Air), könnt ihr mir mal euer Gewicht und eure Dämpfereinstellungen geben mit denen ihr Fahrt? Irgendwie ist der total weich und trotzdem wird nicht der gesamte Federweg genutzt. Und ohne Propedal stirbt man am Anstieg 

Danke schonmal

Gruß


----------



## Guent (26. August 2011)

M8184 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich klink mich hier mal ein, ich hab übers we ein BC SL8 als Testbike da.
> An dem ist übrigens ne Vario Stützen und ich finds absolut super! Ich würde da nicht drauf verzichten wollen!
> ...



Dämpfereinstellung: Kann ich leider nix zu sagen, hat mein Bikeladen zu Hause eingestellt... funktioniert aber super!
Ich lass da lieber gleich die Finger wech...38 Jahre Erfahrung in "don´t fix a running system" haben mich schwer gezeichnet...


----------



## M8184 (26. August 2011)

Guent schrieb:


> Dämpfereinstellung: Kann ich leider nix zu sagen, hat mein Bikeladen zu Hause eingestellt... funktioniert aber super!
> Ich lass da lieber gleich die Finger wech...38 Jahre Erfahrung in "don´t fix a running system" haben mich schwer gezeichnet...


 

Das kann ich verstehen, da kanns sein das man beim Pumpe drauf schrauben schon so viel verstellt das es hinterher totaler mist ist


----------



## Guent (26. August 2011)

Ich bin halt totaler Technik-Halbaff, solange es nicht um Musikinstrumente geht...das gebe ich voller Stolz und mit ruhigem Gewissen zu! 
Da lass ich dann lieber Profi´s ran!


----------



## Alex-F (26. August 2011)

M8184 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich klink mich hier mal ein, ich hab übers we ein BC SL8 als Testbike da.
> An dem ist übrigens ne Vario Stützen und ich finds absolut super! Ich würde da nicht drauf verzichten wollen!
> ...



Hier die Anleitung für den Dämpfer, eine Druck zu Körpergewicht Tabelle is da aber nicht bei. 

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/07/ger/d_mpfers/dhx_air_50.htm


----------



## -MIK- (27. August 2011)

@M8184: Dein Gewicht wäre interessant. 

Zur Einstellung: 
Mit dem Luftdurck in der Hauptkammer regelst Du den Sag. Dieser sollte ca. 25% vom Gesamtfederweg oder -hub haben. Am einfachsten ist es, wenn Du es über den Hub misst. Als Beispiel, beträgt der Hub 63mm, dann sollte der Sag was um die 15mm haben.

Bei mir sind es 19bar geworden. Beim Aufsitzen fühlt sich der Dämpfer sau hart an, reagiert, passt aber sobald man fährt.

Piggybag, mit dem Luftdruck hierin regelst Du, wie sensibel der Dämpfer anspricht, könnte man mit der Druckstufe vergleichen. Über das Volumen des Piggys änderst Du den Durchschlagschutz. Heißt, wenn Du mit Sag zufrieden bist, der Dämpfer so anspricht wie Du es möchtest, er aber doch ab und an durchschlägt, verkleinerst Du das Volumen im Piggy. Auf dem Piggy steht eine min-max Druckangabe drauf. Fang genau mit der Mitte an.

Zugstufe dürfte ja klar sein.

So, hoffe ich hab da nicht wieder nen Dreher drin aber so müsste das passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M8184 (27. August 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> @M8184: Dein Gewicht wäre interessant.
> 
> Zur Einstellung:
> Mit dem Luftdurck in der Hauptkammer regelst Du den Sag. Dieser sollte ca. 25% vom Gesamtfederweg oder -hub haben. Am einfachsten ist es, wenn Du es über den Hub misst. Als Beispiel, beträgt der Hub 63mm, dann sollte der Sag was um die 15mm haben.
> ...


 

Danke schonmal dafür! Werde ich nachher mal testen.

Gewicht von meinem beträgt 14,3 kg ohne Pedale, allerdings ist das nicht die Serienausstattung. 
Änderungen zur Serie: KSi950 und ein Carbon Lenker von Syncros.

Ansonsten Serie, wobei die hintere Big Betty schon ziemlich unten ist.
Ist also recht nahe an der HP Angabe von 14,0 kg würde ich sagen


----------



## -MIK- (27. August 2011)

Cheffe, ich meinte Dein (Körper)Gewicht, nicht das des Bikes...


----------



## M8184 (27. August 2011)

Haha wie geil 

Ich wiege 76kg + Gepäck ca. 4kg. also 80kg rum ca.

Gruß


----------



## -MIK- (27. August 2011)

Dann versuch es mal mit 16 - 17 bar. Von da aus kannst ja mal gucken ob es Dir passt oder nicht.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (28. August 2011)

@Guent: Sehr sehr schick dein Bike...so könnte ich mir meins auch vorstellen 
Nur "leider" wird meins wohl nen 2012er werden....meine Sparsau will einfach noch nicht so viel ausspucken 
Das 2012er anodized mit dem schwarz glänzendem Schriftzug geht ja mal garnicht....bleibt nur zu hoffen das die andere Farbkombi orange/weiß bleibt....


----------



## Guent (28. August 2011)

Na guck, ich wär froh wenn ich den schwarz-in-schwarz-Rahmen hätte!!!
Kack-gold... bin halt ein oller Metaller...schwarz is das richtige bunt!


----------



## Mithras (29. August 2011)

das is die "bunte" Variante des 2012 er SL 8? 6.. gefunden auf der Rose-Facebook Seite






Rahmen ist soweit geblieben wie er war, nur der etwas breitere Grau/silberne Streifen is dazu gekommen..


----------



## T0niM0ntana (31. August 2011)

Mithras schrieb:


> das is die "bunte" Variante des 2012 er SL 8? 6.. gefunden auf der Rose-Facebook Seite



Ist das jetzt ne Frage oder ne Aussage?
Das Orange kommt mir nicht so leuchtend vor wie das 2011er oder bilde ich mir das nur ein ?
greetz
toni


----------



## -MIK- (31. August 2011)

Bildeste Dir nur ein, kommt auf dem Foto nicht so rüber.


----------



## Mithras (31. August 2011)

das Fragezeichen war auf die Ausstattungsvbariante bezogen, ich tippe dank XTR und Co auf das 8er... was aber an der Rahmenfarbe keinen Unterschied machen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koerk (1. September 2011)

Hab mir vor etwas mehr als ner Woche auch das SL 6 bestellt.
Allerdings mit X0 Umwerfer, Vario Sattelstütze und The One Bremsen (203/180 auf Empfehlung des Verkäufers, wollte eigentlich 203/203) und direkt die Muddy Mary Reifen on top...^^
Natürlich in weiss/orange - man will ja auch auffallen. :-D
Im Cockpit auf der Rose Page steht als vorraussichtlicher Abholtermin ca. 9 Wochen >_<

Bin ohne feste Überzeugung zu kaufen hingefahren und als ich auf dem SL 8 saß war die Sache klar.. :-D

Ich hoffe mal, dass es doch nicht ganz 9 Wochen bis zur Fertigstellung werden - hat jemand aufmunternde Worte für mich, dass die Frist schonmal nach "unten" korrigiert wurde? ^^


----------



## -MIK- (1. September 2011)

Koerk schrieb:


> hat jemand aufmunternde Worte für mich, dass die Frist schonmal nach "unten" korrigiert wurde? ^^



Ach herje, weißt Du von wiiiiievielen Faktoren das abhängt? Da sind die unzähligen Zulieferer, denen muss nur ein Lager (s. Canyon) abfackeln oder der Hersteller, wenn z.B. in USA der nächste Wirbelsturm die Produktionsstätte der SRAM Umwerfer zerstört, und und und. Wenn Du gaanz viel Pech hast....

Nein, ist natürlich schmarn.  9 Wochen dürfte mit massig Reserver geplant sein, drück Dir die Daumen dass es schneller geht.


----------



## Koerk (1. September 2011)

Immerhin ein Lichtblick. Danke :-D
Ich kann es echt kaum noch abwarten.. Muss erstmal jeden morgen nen Blick reinwerfen wo die "Frist" aktuell steht. ^^
Dann brauchts nur noch gutes Wetter und ich werd erstmal von Bochum aus nach Hause fahren..

Ich glaube der SRAM Umwerfer war noch da, Gott sei Dank - FU WIRBELSTÜRME! ^^
Die Gabel hatte meine ich die längste Lieferdauer, weil 8 im Rückstand waren.


----------



## GeorgeP (1. September 2011)

natürlich wird auch schon mal der liefertermin nach unten korregiert. Bei mir war es von 20.07. auf den 16.07.

oder wie bei MettiMett



MettiMett schrieb:


> Naja bin ich mal gespannt, habe den X9 Umwerfer dran.
> 
> Liefertermin hat vom 22.9 auf den 16.9 gewechselt


----------



## Koerk (1. September 2011)

Hab grad nochmal ein bisschen hier im Forum rumgeschaut ..
Wie "NOTWENDIG" ist ne KeFü im Bikepark für das SL?
Ich werde hauptsächlich hier lokal im Gelände und so fahren, möchte aber auch schonmal ganz gerne in den ein oder anderen Park - MUSS es dafür so ne Kettenführung sein, oder kann ich mir die auch sparen und dafür das 3fach Kettenblatt vorne dranlassen? Muss halt auch noch "tourentauglich" sein die Kiste, da ich das Bike ja nicht nur im Park fahre.

Kenn mich in dem Bereich halt noch nicht so wirklich aus - man lernt ja immer dazu. ;-)


----------



## OJMad (3. September 2011)

Was heißt denn für dich tourentauglich?
Vermutlich, dass Du auch Berge hochfahren willst.
Und welches Kettenblatt nimmt man zumeist dafür? 
Richtig! Das Kleine.
Daher schränkt es doch die Tourentauglichkeit nicht ein, wenn Du auf das Große verzichtest.

Ich kann 2-fach mit Bash und KeFü nur empfehlen (22-36)
Gerade weil es mit dem Rad auch mal ruppiger wird


----------



## DoesntSheKnow (3. September 2011)

also ich kann nur die hammerschmidt empfehlen ! 
geiles ding.... klein, tut was sie soll und is auch ne integrierte klingel drin 
da hast dann kefü und quasi 2 ritzel


----------



## Koerk (3. September 2011)

okay, vllt war tourentauglich das falsche wort -
ich werde mit dem bike auch alltÃ¤gliche wege - und somit automatisch straÃe fahren. und da ich mit meinem aktuellen bik auch schonmal ganz gerne gas gebe, weiss ich nicht wie groÃ der unterschied zwischen 44 und 36 zÃ¤hnen ist.

ne hammerschmidt ist (wenn ich das richtig im kopf habe) ein aufpreis von knapp Ã¼ber 300â¬ und somit hÃ¶chstens eine idee das teil zu weihnachten, o.Ã. nachrÃ¼sten zu lassen.

ich denke ich werde erstmal so fahren und mir dann zu weihnachten ne hammerschmidt gÃ¶nnen - kann ja vorher nochmal in der biketown probefahren - saÃ leider auf keinem bike mit so ner kurbel, da ich bis jetzt eigentlich nicht wirklich interesse an so nem ding hatte ^^


----------



## Deleted 161766 (9. September 2011)

Hi Leute,

seit gestern Nachmittag ist mein neues Beef Cake FR SL 6 da. Nach Lenker und Dämpfereinstellung, sowie kurzer Nachjustierung des vorderen Umwerfers. Folgte heute die erste Probefahrt und ich kann nur eins sagen

GEIL!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koerk (9. September 2011)

Du Glückskind. :-D
Glückwunsch!


----------



## T0niM0ntana (10. September 2011)

Glückwunsch auch von mir...ABER:
Wir wollen Bilder Bilder Bilder


----------



## T0niM0ntana (12. September 2011)

Soooo, heute Mittag ein BC FR SL 8 bestellt. 
Und das allerbeste.....es soll schon am Freitag kommen 
Also schneller kanns wirklich nicht gehen!


----------



## Koerk (12. September 2011)

Komisch ... welche Federgabel und welchen Dämpfer bekommst du denn?
also 2011er oder 2012er


----------



## T0niM0ntana (12. September 2011)

Ist nur nen Leihbike fürs Wochenende, keine Angst  

Freu mich total und bin sehr gespannt wie es sich hier auf meiner Hausstrecke  schlägt.
Werde auf jeden Fall berichten.


----------



## Koerk (12. September 2011)

Haha :-D
Ich müsste auch mal fragen ob ich n Leihbike for free bekomme - eigentlich kriegt man den Betrag ja erstattet wenn man daraufhin ein Bike kauft ... Vllt gehts ja auch andersrum. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T0niM0ntana (12. September 2011)

Mhh...glaube nicht. Rose will einem mit so einer Aktion ja deren Bikes schmackhaft machen.
Wobei das auch ganz gut ohne diese Aktion geht, finde ich


----------



## MettiMett (12. September 2011)

Dann viel Spaß mit dem Bike!!!!


----------



## T0niM0ntana (16. September 2011)

Moinmoin,
hier ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht zu Roses Aktion "Bike mieten" und zum Beef Cake FR SL 8.
Heute morgen um kurz vor 10 wurde das Bike schon geliefert! Ich hab dann direkt mal um kurz vor 12 Feierabend gemacht und bin nach Hause gedüst.

Zuhause angekommen, Bike direkt ausgepackt und begutachtet. Ein paar Kratzer hier und da, an der Kurbel  ein paar Macken. Aber ist ja schließlich nen Testbike und kein neues.
Also Werkzeug raus, Lenker gerade montiert, Pedalen dran und fertig. Naja fast, Dämpfer noch mit der mitgelieferten! Dämpferpumpe eingestellt..naja zumindest Pie mal Auge und fertig.

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/img0212we.jpg/]
	
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]

Außer der Dämpferpumpe, Pedalen und der Betriebsanleitung war noch ne Dose Brunox dabei.
War sehr überrascht, dass das alles bei einem Leihfahrrad dabei ist.
Auch von der super eingestellten Schaltung..hatte schlimmeres Erwartet (hat man ja schonmal hier von den Bikes aus den Teststationen gelesen).

Also von daher, nix zu beanstanden und Kompliment an ROSE 

Aber zurück zum Bike:
Ausgestattet ist das Bike bis auf die KS Sattelstütze (ohne Remote) serienmäßig.
Gut, die 3kg Mehrgewicht (geschätzt) gegenüber meinem Hardtail machen sich schon bemerkbar, aber irgendwas ist ja immer.
Die Schaltung ist der Wahnsinn, schön knackig und richtig geil zu schalten.
Auch von der Formula The One bin ich absolut begeistert. Die Bremsleistung ist im Vergleich zu meiner bisherigen Bremse (Avid Elixir 5) brachial, aber nicht zu Brutal.
Die Propedal - Funktion und die Absenkung der Gabel habe ich heute auch das ein oder andere Mal gebraucht. Funktioniert sehr gut und ist hier im Bergischen auch echt angebracht.

Das einzige was nicht so besonders ist, ist die Sattelstütze ohne Remote. Man muss in ruppigen Abschnitten vor einer Abfahrt die Geschwindigkeit schon drosseln um den Sattel abzusenken.
Also Remote und gut !

Und nach gut 30km und 600Hm durchs Bergische kann ich nur ein sagen:

DAS BIKE IST DER KNALLER !!! 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Morgen kommt wahrscheinlich ne größere Tour mit einigen Abfahrten, mal sehen wie es sich dann schlägt...ich werde berichten.
So long...
Toni


----------



## T0niM0ntana (19. September 2011)

So, Wochenende ist um, Bike wieder sauber und verpackt.

FAZIT nach 3 Tagen, knappen 80km und fast 1800hm:

ICH WILL ES HABEN 

Einfach aller erste Sahne das Bike. Bergauf fahren klappt dank absenkbarer Gabel und Propedal super...viel besser als ich mir vorgestellt hab. Und zum Bergab braucht man nicht viel sagen....der absolute Knaller.
Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist, ist das man das 3. Kettenblatt wirklich so gut wie überhaupt nicht braucht. Hab ich vielleicht 2-3mal auf kurzen Strassenstücken benutzt. Wär aber auch ohne gegangen, also von daher total überflüssig.

Bin froh, das ich die Möglichkeit des Bike testens zuhause von Rose genutzt habe und kann das jedem nur Empfehlen, der kurz vorm Bikekauf ist. 
Wer sich unschlüssig ist, wird spätestens nach dem Wochenende überzeugt und begeistert sein 

Ich muss jetzt mal mit Rose telefonieren 
MFG 
Toni


----------



## Koerk (19. September 2011)

Viel Spaß beim Bestellen
und viel Glück mit der Wartezeit. ;-)

Haben wir jemanden hier im Forum mit nem *Beef Cake SL* und *X9 GXP 3.3* Kurbel, der mir mal ein paar Maße durchgeben könnte? Ich würde gerne vorab die G-Junkies Kettenführung mit Rockring bestellen, dass ich direkt umbauen kann wenn ich das Bike endlich abholen kann.
Wegen der Kompatibilitätsfrage, bräuchte ich aber einmal:
- Lagergehäusebreite
- Kettenlinie
- Steg-/Aufnahmebreite der Kurbel

Wär super wenn mir jemand die Daten durchgeben könnte. ;-)

Gruß,
Koerk


----------



## LGswim16 (19. September 2011)

Hi
Ich hab mir  im August auch des Beef cake sl in L un orange bestellt.
Eigentliche fertigstellung 16.09.11.
NUN was ich heute erfahren habe:
wir möchten uns nochmals bei Ihnen für die Bestellung bedanken. Leider ist es uns bis dato nicht möglich gewesen das bike zu fertigen, da der Rahmen bis heute nicht zur Verfügung stand.
Wir haben mit dem Lieferranten gesprochen und müssen Ihnen nun mitteilen, dass wir für Ihren Auftrag nur den Beef Cake SL 2012 Rahmen vewenden können.
Die Auslieferung wird sich dadurch auf  cirka Ende November 2011 verschieben.

Na toll.
Soll ich mich jetzt freuen oder nicht!!!


----------



## -MIK- (19. September 2011)

Freu Dich!


----------



## MettiMett (19. September 2011)

Also mich würde der Rahmen für die Wartezeit nicht entschädigen...


----------



## Koerk (19. September 2011)

Da ich mein Bike ohnehin erst Anfang November kriegen würde, würde ich mich freuen.
Ne Verzögerung von über 2 Monaten ist aber schon hart...


----------



## OJMad (19. September 2011)

Och. Wartets mal ab.
Ich will euch nicht verängstigen, aber mein 2011er sollte auch Mitte November bei mir eintreffen. 
Dann wurde es Mitte Dezember.
Bekommen hab ichs dann Anfang März 


Haltet die Ohren steif.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (19. September 2011)

Da würde es bei mir ne Storno geben...


----------



## -MIK- (19. September 2011)

Krass, das kenne ich so nicht von Rose... Hab auf meine Bikes immer nur drei Wochen gewartet, allerdings habe ich auch nicht zu Rabattverkäufen gekauft.


----------



## OJMad (19. September 2011)

Naja. 2011 war das BC FR SL ja ganz neu.
Vielleicht gehts ja jetzt schneller.


----------



## DoesntSheKnow (19. September 2011)

ich werde meins morgen erst mal in den bikepark nach winterberg entführen 
artgerechte haltung braucht es ja schliesslich auch mal 
bin schon gespannt wie es sich da schlägt !


----------



## LGswim16 (19. September 2011)

Ich hab mich so gefreut schon damit zu fahren 
Aber was solls, bringt ja nichts sich darüber aufzuregen, is halt so 
Ich frag mal Rose ob sie gleich komplett 2011 Komponenten dran machen ( kashima coat ^^)

@ OJMad
Ich hoffe das sowas nicht passiert? 4 Monate zu spät, ganz schön extrem


----------



## OJMad (19. September 2011)

Jepp. War ne harte Zeit 
Trotz schlechtem Wetter


----------



## Deleted 161766 (19. September 2011)

Kopf nicht hängen lassen. meins war schon zwei wochen vor dem liefertermin da.


----------



## Koerk (19. September 2011)

lässt ja immerhin hoffen ... 2012er gabel und dämpfer verbaut?


----------



## marg (20. September 2011)

So da ich auch ein SL haben wollte und leider alle ausverkauft sind
hab ich mich mal nen bisl bei Rose schlau gemacht 
Also Zitat von Rose 


RoseBikes Ab Mitte Oktober werden die 2012er Modelle online sein, lieferbar ab Anfang Dezember. Das 2012er Beef Cake FR bekommt übrigens den leichteren Rohrsatz vom 2011er SL, so dass wir ab 2012 nur noch eine freeride Variante geben wird 


RoseBikes Genau, das FR bleibt natürlich frei konfigurierbar. Wir bieten als eigene Version auch eine SL-Version an, die nur rund 13 kg wiegt und auf dem 2011er SL 8 basiert. Hammerschmidt ist weiterhin erhältlich, ebenso optional eine 3-fach Kurbel. Einen Link zum Bild habe ich angehängt. http://facebook.com/RoseBikes#!/photo.php?fbid=237318569646817&set=pu.107568265955182&type=1&theater

 Das Beef Cake 6 mit Hammerschmidt liegt bei 2.999 EUR und das SL mit Fox Kashima Parts, XTR-Kurbel und Magura MT 8 Bremse bei 3.799 EUR.

Die Ausstattung beim neuen SL ist noch kompromissloser auf leichtes Gewicht bei bester Performance getrimmt. Kashima-Coating bei Gabel und Dämpfer, XTR-Kurbel, die neuen Magura MT 8 Bremsen usw. machen das Bike noch perfekter aber auch teurer. Dafür gibt es dann ein knapp 13 kg leichtes Bike mit 180 mm Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marg (20. September 2011)

Klingt doch gut oder nicht ?


----------



## marg (20. September 2011)

Link zum Chat mit rose 
http://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=248620388516635&id=107568265955182&refid=7&_rdr


----------



## Mithras (20. September 2011)

klingt nicht so gut, damit fällt das Bike irgendwie aus meiner Preisklasse


----------



## marg (20. September 2011)

ja aber ich denke man kann auch wieder ich sag mal runtergraden um den preis zudrücken 
werd meine version auch nicht mit den besten und leichtesten parts bestücken, sonst ist mir das auch zu teuer, und nen kilo mehr, bis auf 14-15kg tut auch keinem weh bei einem freerider !


----------



## Mithras (20. September 2011)

jepp, die X9 Kurbel bzw ne SLX reicht mir auch .. Kashima .. brauch ich net .. schaut eh seltsam aus zu nem schwarz in schwarzem Rahemn .. da passt silber eher .. und 14-15 Kg, da stimm ich dir zu, is echt ein klasse Wert für nen Freerider .. nur die Muddy Marys werd ich direkt gegen Fat Alberts tauschen .. die sind leichter und  erscheinen mit touren-freudiger ..  Hab se aktuell auch drauf und konnt ich mich noch nie über den Grip beschweren ..


----------



## marg (20. September 2011)

ich werd's auf jeden fall mit der Hammerschmidt nehmen, bin schon mit einer gefahren, nen kumpel hat son ding und ich finds echt geil !!! das muss einfach sein !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marg (20. September 2011)

werd donnerstag eh nochmal in der Rose Biketown vorbei schauen(liegt ja auf'en Heimweg) und denen nochmal nen bisl aufen Sack gehen( von wegen 2012 Modellen), vielleicht kann man ja auch schon nen Beef cake reservieren oder vorbestellen, mal schauen was die sagen !


----------



## Alex-F (20. September 2011)

Hammerschmidt und nen 6er Ritzel wäre optimal.  11-36 grob abgestuft und gut is.

Würde nen normales 7er eigentlich ans BC passen? Von wegen Einbaubreite?


----------



## Koerk (20. September 2011)

Ich werd am verkaufsoffenen Sonntag vorbeischauen. Vielleicht gibts ja dann noch n Bike mit HS. War von euch schonmal jemand an so nem verkaufsoffenen Sonntag in der Biketown und weiss wie voll das da ist?

Mal sehen, vllt werf ich noch alle 2-Fach, KeFü Pläne über den Haufen und bestell ne HS mit. :-D
Hab ja noch etliches an Zeit, bis mein Bike fertig ist ...


----------



## marg (20. September 2011)

hatte mein altes BC mal bei Rose konfiguriert, nur leider nicht mehr bekommen 
sah so aus 

SattelstÃ¼tze: Kind Shock i950 400mm... 
Spacer: 15mm 
Reifen: Schwalbe Muddy Mary Freeride TSC... 
Schaltwerk: SRAM RD XO Medium Cage 10-fach 
Tretlager: Truvativ Hammerschmidt FR Set inkl... 
Bremsen: Formula The One, vorne PM 203... 
Schalthebel: SRAM SL Trigger X9 RR 10-fach... 
Griffe: ROSE Lock on (Lockring gold) 
Vorbau: Syncros FR-Stem 2010 11/8" 
Lenker: Syncros FR 2014 740mm 9Â° 20mm 
LaufrÃ¤der: DT Swiss E 2000 110/20 mm TA 135/12... 
Umwerfer: SRAM X9 LDM 3-/10-fach S3 44 Bottom... 
DÃ¤mpfer: Fox DHX 5.0 Air 
Rahmen: ROSE Beef Cake SL 2011 
Kette: SRAM PC 1051 114 Glieder fÃ¼r 10... 
Zahnkranz: SRAM PG 1050 10-fach 
Gabel: Fox Talas RC2 Fit 180 mm 20 mm PM... 
Sattel: Syncros AM (ohne Gravur) 

und hÃ¤tte nur 2.736,15 â¬ gekostet aber ich war zu spÃ¤t


----------



## marg (20. September 2011)

also ich fahre jeden tag dran vorbei und es ist eigentlich immer ein gut befüllter parkplatz vor der Tür, drinne gehts aber meistens aber ganz ehrlich, an einem verkaufsoffenen Sonntag ist da natürlich die Hölle los, dann kommen alle und überall her, man achte auf die Nummernschilder !!!


----------



## marg (20. September 2011)

wenn du das bike in grösse (s) haben wills, kein ding, da haben die noch genug da, auch in der ausstellung aber m und l sind restlos ausverkauft, war ja letzte woche Donnerstag noch da !

ach so du hast schon bestellt !


----------



## marg (20. September 2011)

falls jemand noch gutscheine von rose gewinnen will 
http://www.facebook.com/RoseBikes?sk=app_134348829995591


----------



## LGswim16 (20. September 2011)

ups verschrieben ich meinte 2012 komponeten. wäre finde ich auch angebracht, bei 2 monaten verspätung

@ mad97
hast du auch ,,nur, noch nen schwarzen vorbau bekommen?


----------



## Koerk (20. September 2011)

hm .. naja, muss ich mal gucken dass ich so vorbeifahre, ist ja nicht die weiteste strecke bis bocholt.


----------



## marg (20. September 2011)

nimm die mal, oder fahr sonntag einmal probe wenn du dran kommen solltest, wenn du sie gefahren hast nimms du die so oder so !!! garantiert !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koerk (20. September 2011)

ist davon abhängig wie gut ich damit auch normale wege fahren kann, also in der stadt.
dass das für FR und so ne sehr geile Sache ist glaube ich.
ich zweifel nur ob ich mit ner 2-Fach Kettenführungs-Kombi nicht eventuell besser fahre. als ich die HS probefahren wollte, hatten sie nur keiner mehr bei Rose, vllt ist das mittlerweile anders..


----------



## Alex-F (21. September 2011)

Bei 2fach bleibt für mich nur irgendwie immer das restproblem umwerfer. Hammerschmidt macht für mich alles was 2fach mit kefü macht, nur effizienter. Hab sie auch "nur" bei Rose Probe gefahren, aber das reichte um mich zu überzeugen.


----------



## marg (21. September 2011)

Stimme Alex f zu, der umwerfer fällt ja weg, damit auch eventuelle schaltprobleme oder nachjustierungen, und du kannst sogar im stand schalten 
Also eigentlich kann man schalten wann immer man will, das ist das geile an dem Ding,


----------



## marg (21. September 2011)

Ach ja hab grad erfahren es wird auch eine 4er beef cake Version geben also eine günstigere 
Zitat rose 
RoseBikes Einfacher wird wahrscheinlich sein, das 4er upzugraden. Aber das ist dann alles im Konfigurator zum Ausprobieren, meine Kollegen aus dem Radverkauf stellen das auch gerne als Angebot zusammen. Als Farbe wird es weiss-orange oder schwarz anodisiert geben.


----------



## -MIK- (21. September 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Bei 2fach bleibt für mich nur irgendwie immer das restproblem umwerfer.



Welches Problem? XT am GC? Dann kommt halt ein SRAM dran, Problem gelöst. 

Die Hammerschmidt ist hammer geil, allerdings extrem teuer und mich pers. stört es ein wenig, dass man mit dem kleinen Hebel hoch und mit dem großen Hebel runter schaltet.


----------



## Alex-F (21. September 2011)

Nene, ist eher grundsätzlich gemeint


----------



## Koerk (21. September 2011)

Hab bis jetzt eh nen X0 Umwerfer dabei.
Das Schalten ist denke ich Gewöhnungssache. Teuer, okay .. es wäre noch teurer das Teil eventuell nachrüsten zu lassen. Mir gibt einfach die Straßentauglichkeit zu denken - darum montier ich mir das Ding auch nicht ohne Probe zu fahren.
Ich wär aber auch mit 2-Fach und Kettenführung glücklich. Hatte mich auch schon damit "abgefunden" ... wenn sich aber noch die Möglichkeit bietet die HS zu testen, verkehrt kann es nicht sein. 
Vielleicht fahr ich morgen auch schon vorbei, nachher mal anrufen und Fragen ob wieder Bikes mit ner HS in der Biketown stehen und man die mal fahren könnte.


----------



## Beef-Cake (21. September 2011)

Moin moin, 

bin neu hier und hab noch nichts zu dem Thema gefunden. 
Habe mir einigen Wochen den Fleischkuchen sl 6 zugelegt

Habt ihr Tipps, wie ich meinen Dämpfer optimal einstellen kann? bin auf dem Gebiet noch laie. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Koerk (21. September 2011)

http://bike-channel.tv/film/fully-setup-leicht-gemacht

klingt für mich ganz simpel,
hab es selber aber noch nicht gemacht, also keine praxiserfahrung .. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LGswim16 (21. September 2011)

Beef-Cake schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> bin neu hier und hab noch nichts zu dem Thema gefunden.
> Habe mir einigen Wochen den Fleischkuchen sl 6 zugelegt
> ...



Hi
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFTswOEOhaM&feature=related"]Rainers Bike Talk: Professionelle Abstimmung von Federgabel und DÃ¤mpfer      - YouTube[/nomedia]
Hier erklärt er auch wie man den DHX Air einstellt.


----------



## marg (21. September 2011)

Nochmal zu den 2012 Modellen 

RoseBikes Als FR wird es die Modelle 2, 4, 6 Hammerschmidt, 8 und SL geben. Als DH 2 und 8.


----------



## -MIK- (21. September 2011)

Beef-Cake schrieb:


> Habt ihr Tipps, wie ich meinen Dämpfer optimal einstellen kann? bin auf dem Gebiet noch laie.



Gewicht? Schau mal hier, da haben wir es diskutiert: Klick


----------



## T0niM0ntana (21. September 2011)

Bäääm...so...Bike gekauft 
Hatte ja vergangenes Wochenende nen Beef Cake FR SL 8 als Testbike da...und da hat der gute Rosemitarbeiter mir so ein geiles Angebot gemacht, da konnt ich einfach nicht nein sagen 
Und wenn alles klar geht, kann ichs Samstag schon wieder abholen......ick freu mir


----------



## -MIK- (21. September 2011)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## T0niM0ntana (21. September 2011)

Danke 
Bei der nächsten Endurotour durchs Bergische bin ich auf jedenfall dabei (vorrausgesetzt ihr nehmt mich mit  ).
Das Bike ist echt der Knaller...könnt schon wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (21. September 2011)

Kommt auf Deine Mitgift an..... 

Logo, jeder Biker ist willkommen!


----------



## Koerk (21. September 2011)

darf man sich nach dem angebot erkundigen?
wär eventuell interessant für meinen bekanntenkreis wieviel günstiger die alten testbikes sind.
glückwunsch und viel glück dass es samstg wieder deins ist! 


sieht so aus als würde die "bergische runde" wachsen und wachsen.. ich bin auch nicht abgeneigt, wenn ich mein schätzchen endlich bei mir und getauft habe.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (21. September 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Kommt auf Deine Mitgift an.....
> 
> Logo, jeder Biker ist willkommen!


Mhh...sagen wir ne heiße Milch mit Honig für jeden


----------



## volcom74 (22. September 2011)

x


----------



## Beef-Cake (22. September 2011)

vielen dank für die Hilfe ich werd das heute abend mal testen alles


----------



## -MIK- (22. September 2011)

T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> Mhh...sagen wir ne heiße Milch mit Honig für jeden



Uuuh, legga.... Bin dabei.


----------



## Koerk (22. September 2011)

ich mach mich jetzt erstmal auf den weg in die biketown, hoffentlich steht ein S oder M rahmen mit HS da rum ... ^^
ich sag dann bescheid wenn ich wieder daheim bin.


----------



## Koerk (22. September 2011)

tja, bis dezember keine hammerschmidt mehr da zu probefahren.
aber wie gesagt, ich bin auch mit 2-fach und kettenführung zufrieden. 
geld gespart und immerhin ein möglicherweise neues ziel fürs nachrüsten ins auge gefasst.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (23. September 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Uuuh, legga.... Bin dabei.



Na dann steht der nächsten Runde ja nix mehr im Wege


----------



## marg (23. September 2011)

War gestern nochmal in der biketown und saß wieder auf dem beef cake SL, man ist das ein geiles Geschoss, werd's mir auf jeden Fall sofort bestellen falls es wieder möglich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koerk (23. September 2011)

Ich kämpfe gerade mit meinem inneren Schweinehund ob ich mir nen anderen LRS probiere nachzubestellen. Ich bin ja totaler Fan von der Optik Crankbrothers.
Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist nur ob das rot der Opium zum Orange von meinem Beef Cake passt - hat die LR schon jemand live gesehen und kann das einschätzen?
Gibt es irgendwelche technischen Gründe gegen den Wechsel?

Alles vorrausgesetzt natürlich Rose macht da mit und der Aufpreis wäre nicht zu gesalzen ... Der Sage FR Satz ist natürlich auch ne sehr feine Sache und günstiger, allerdings bezweifel ich, dass das grün zum weiß/orange passt...


----------



## marg (23. September 2011)

Also ich würde beim orange weiss rahmen eher schlichtere Farben, sprich schwarz oder weiss nehmen, bei dem schwarzen Rahmen würds natürlich geil aussehen knallige LRS zu montieren, aber da das orange schon Knalleffekt genug hat würd ich es mir echt überlegen


----------



## Koerk (23. September 2011)

Naja, da bin ich mir eben unschlüssig. Auf den ganzen online Bildern wirkt das rot der LR auf mich relativ "dunkel", schon fast Richtung orangefarben - kann aber leider nicht einschätzen wie das live aussieht.
optisch würde der iodine perfekt passen in schwarz/orange, allerdings weiss ich da wiederum nicht wie stabil die laufräder sind, weil sie ja für all-mountain gedacht sind.


verflucht ich brauch mein bike, dann bin ich 24/7 damit unterwegs und hab keine zeit nach allen möglichen parts zu schauen. xD


----------



## GeorgeP (23. September 2011)

Koerk schrieb:


> Naja, da bin ich mir eben unschlüssig. Auf den ganzen online Bildern wirkt das rot der LR auf mich relativ "dunkel", schon fast Richtung orangefarben - kann aber leider nicht einschätzen wie das live aussieht.
> optisch würde der iodine perfekt passen in schwarz/orange, allerdings weiss ich da wiederum nicht wie stabil die laufräder sind, weil sie ja für all-mountain gedacht sind.
> 
> 
> verflucht ich brauch mein bike, dann bin ich 24/7 damit unterwegs und hab keine zeit nach allen möglichen parts zu schauen. xD


 
ich würde mir den nicht ordern, sollte mal was an den laufrädern sein, kannst den wohl nur einschicken.
Ein klassisch aufgebauter LRS macht in meinen augen an dem BC einfach mehr sinn, wenn mal was drann ist kann den fast jeder händler vorläufig instandsetzen !

Denk mal drüber nach und lies mal was im laufrad tech talk

Cheers
George


----------



## Koerk (23. September 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis und Tipp.


----------



## GeorgeP (23. September 2011)

immer gerne wieder


----------



## Koerk (23. September 2011)

Kapitel CrankBrothers / Systemlaufräder geschlossen... 
Schade drum, denn die Optik ist echt der Hammer. ^^


----------



## GeorgeP (23. September 2011)

Wende dich bitte mal an schnellerpfeil, German-Lightness,und lass dich mal von ihm beraten. Er hat auch meine laufräder gebaut.

Kann ich einfach nur bilnd empfehlen, liefert eine top qualität zu fairen preisen !

Ach und bestell ihm nen schönen gruß von mir


----------



## Koerk (23. September 2011)

Ja, behalte ich im Hinterkopf - 
das wäre dann ja nachrüsten. Aktuell hab ich bei Rose ja noch den "Vorteil", dass ich den Preis für das Serienstück erstattet bekommen würde. 
Sonst würde ich die Überlegungen (noch) gar nicht anstellen. ^^

Wie gesagt, wird Zeit dass ich das Ding kriege und aufhöre zu suchen und zu kramen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beef-Cake (27. September 2011)

Moin moin, 
ich muss mal wieder eure Zeit in Anspruchnehmen wegen der Dämpfereinstellung.
Ich raff das mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter (Piggy??) noch nich so ganz was bewirkt der denn und wie kann ich den optimal einstellen?? 
Wäre gut wenn ihr mir nochmal helfen könntet. Achja und wieviel sag soll ich bei der Gabel nehmen?? habt ihr das Richtwerte für mich ??

Danke euch


----------



## Koerk (27. September 2011)

gab doch mal n link hier mit nem gabel/dämpfer - setup, wo auch die DHX Air erklärt wurde, ich guck mal ob ich das finde ..

glaube das hier wars:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFTswOEOhaM"]Rainers Bike Talk: Professionelle Abstimmung von Federgabel und DÃ¤mpfer      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Beef-Cake (27. September 2011)

ja das hab ich mir auch angsehen hat mir auch geholfen aber mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter versteh ich noch nich so ganz. 
Was bewirkt der denn?? hab nur gelesen das das was mit Durchschlagschutz zu tun hat ist das so richtig ??


----------



## Alex-F (27. September 2011)

Hatte Dir -MIK- doch schon drauf geantwortet, unter dem Link ist alles erklärt:



-MIK- schrieb:


> Gewicht? Schau mal hier, da haben wir es diskutiert: Klick


----------



## volcom74 (27. September 2011)

Beef-Cake schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> ich muss mal wieder eure Zeit in Anspruchnehmen wegen der Dämpfereinstellung.
> Ich raff das mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter (Piggy??) noch nich so ganz was bewirkt der denn und wie kann ich den optimal einstellen??
> Wäre gut wenn ihr mir nochmal helfen könntet. Achja und wieviel sag soll ich bei der Gabel nehmen?? habt ihr das Richtwerte für mich ??
> ...



SAG bei der Gabel ca. 30%
Zum Däpfer: habe meine Informationen auch nur aus dem Forum. Ich finde wenn man alles liest und sich die Videos anschaut wird es recht klar.
Bottom Out zu = Progressive Einstellung dh. der Dämpfer wird härter je weiter er einfedert. Somit höherer Durchschlagschutz. 
Bottom Out auf (+ mehr Druck) = lineare Einstellung und weniger Durchschlagschutz. Eine optimale Einstellung ist glaube ich sehr subjektiv.
Du kannst aber auch bei Toxoholics anrufen. Die können dir sicher was dazu sagen. Ich fahre meinen DHX Air komplett zu und bin damit zufrieden. Aber das ist ja immer sehr individuell.


----------



## Beef-Cake (28. September 2011)

Achso ok ja dann muss ich mal bisschen suchen noch.

Wie viel Druck hast du denn im Ausgleichsbehälter?? 
Also bewirkt der Ausgleichsbehälter lediglich das der immer härter wird je weiter der einfedert? 

dann probier ich das mal aus mit den Einstellungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volcom74 (28. September 2011)

Nein, über den Ausgleichsbehälter kannst du einstellen ob der Dämpfer ehr progressiv oder linear federt. Also ob er härter wird beim einfedern oder nicht. Natürlich gibt es auch noch was dazwischen. Wenn du dich damit so schwer tust lass das Bottom Out einfach zu und stell nur den Druck im Ausgleichsbehälter ein. Den Max. Druck kannst du auf der Homepage nachschauen oder bei Toxo erfragen. Wenn es zu viel ist einfach bischen weniger rein.


----------



## -MIK- (28. September 2011)

Steht doch alles in meinem Link... Aber gib mal Dein Gewicht durch. Vielleicht auch interessant: Rose Bike Dämpfer set up


----------



## volcom74 (28. September 2011)

Ich habe aber auch ne Weile gebraucht um das zu checken.
Lass ihn doch wenn er sich nicht sicher ist. Dafür ist so ein Forum doch da.


----------



## -MIK- (28. September 2011)

Nein nein, so war das nicht gemeint. Hilfe gibt es immer!! Aber im Link stehen ja schon einmal die Grunderklärungen, wenn wir darauf aufbauen könnten, wäre das alles etwas leichter.


----------



## volcom74 (28. September 2011)

Hab jetzt noch mal nachgelesen was in dem Link steht. Ist schon krasses Fachchinesisch!
Wenn man das Grundprinzip nicht versteht kann man mit den Infos echt wenig anfangen.
Allerdings finde ich auch man sollte sich erst mit den Basics vertraut machen bevor man anfängt da wild drauf los zu probieren. Eine gesundes Grund Set Up zu dem man immer wieder zurückkehren kann ist schon sinnvoll.


----------



## -MIK- (28. September 2011)

Aber um das individuell zu besprechen bräuchten wir auch das Gewicht. Also @Beef-Cake, ab auf die Waage und posten...


----------



## volcom74 (28. September 2011)

Kann man denn auf Grundlage des Gewichts eine optimale Set Up Einstellung
empfehlen? 
Dann würde ich auch mitmachen. Gehe mich gleich mal wiegen und werde das Ergebnis später posten. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir auch noch n Tip zur Gabeleinstellung geben. Mit der bin ich nämlich gar nicht zufrieden.
Geh mich jetzt wiegen dann ein bisschen fahren und bin gleich wieder da.


----------



## volcom74 (28. September 2011)

Sooo... fahrfertig sind es stolze 102 kg.


----------



## -MIK- (28. September 2011)

Vom Gewicht her kann ich zumindest eine Empfehlung zum Druck der Kammern geben. Habe z.B. Dein Gewicht und fahre in der Gabel (Fox 36 RC2) 5,8bar, im Dämpfer (Fox DHX Air) Hauptkammer: 19 Bar / 275 PSI und Piggyback: 10 Bar / 150 PSI.

Von der  Basis ausgehend kann man nun testen. Was Druck- und Zugstufen angeht, da gibt es ja seehr verschiedene Vorlieben. 

LSC: unterdrückt Bremswippen und Wippen beim Treten
HSC: regelt, wie schnell die Gabel bei schnellen Stößen (große Sprünge, schnelle Überfahrt von Bodenwellen) einfedert. 
Rebound: Sollte immer so eingestellt werden, dass einem die Gabel z.B. nicht ins Gesicht springt, wenn man einen Drop springt. Viel Dämpfung heißt also, dass die Federgabel langsamer ausfedert, was die Kontrolle nach Sprüngen erhöht.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (29. September 2011)

So Männers,
gestern wars soweit. Bin nach Rose gefahren und hab mein BC abgeholt.
Frisch überprüft, eingestellt und blitzeblank geputzt stand es da und hat auf mich gewartet 
Hab mir noch ein paar Flats gekauft, die mir sofort und ohne nachzufragen in der Werkstatt angeschraubt wurden. 

Zuhause dann natürlich direkt noch ne Runde gedübelt 
Einfach Hammer das Gerät.

Und das allerbeste....nächste Woche Urlaub und die Wetteraussichten sind mehr als gut....ich glaub ich dreh am Rad 

Mögen die Trails mit euch sein...
Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beef-Cake (29. September 2011)

Also mein amtliches Gewicht 72 Kilo ohne Ausrüstung mit so ca 76 glaub ich.

Will halt nichts kaputt machen deswegen muss ich euch immer fragen 
so das Grundprinzip hab ich eigentlich gerafft mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter werd ich Freitag im Gelände testen


----------



## -MIK- (29. September 2011)

Joah, kaputt mahcen kannste da eher wenig. Lieber am Anfang zu hart als zu weich. Lass das Volumen vom Piggy am Anfang ganz offen und reguliere über den Luftdruck das Ansprechverhalten. Bei Deinem Gewicht würde ich ganz knapp über dem Mindestdruck anfangen, vielleicht +10 oder 15 PSI. Wenn Dir das Ansprechverhalten dann taugt aber sehr oft durchschlägt, dann verkleinerst Du das Volumen.


----------



## Beef-Cake (30. September 2011)

Ok versuch ich mal so heute. also hab 25% sag und dann den Bottom out nach links drehen quasi? damit das Volumen größer wird? und dann je nachdem wie der durchschlägt das Volumen verringern hab ich das so richtig verstanden??

Ich danke für eure Geduld mit mir


----------



## Alex-F (30. September 2011)

Durchschlag kann ich mir bei 76KG irgendwie nicht vorstellen


----------



## -MIK- (30. September 2011)

Genau, das Bottom Out komplett nach links drehen, also öffnen. Wenn Du den Federweg nicht ganz ausnutzt, trotz hoher Drops usw., dann fahr ruhig 30-35% Sag. Dabei kann es dann wieder passieren, dass Du durchschlägst, nun das Volumen verändern.

So würde ich es zumindest testen um dem optimalen Setup nahe zu kommen.

Muss Alex-F zustimmen, bei 76kg durchschlagen wird schwer, allerdings in dem Zusammenhang auch das Ausnutzen des gesamten Federwegs. Aus diesem Grund mein Tip, den Sag dann zu erhöhen.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (7. Oktober 2011)

Tach,
hab da auch mal direkt ne Frage an euch Fahrwerkspezie's:
Bei meinem aktuellen Setup kommts mir irgendwie so vor, als wenn der Dämpfer so durch den Federweg rauscht. 
Selbst wenn ich nur ne Tour mit ein paar Trails mit viel Wurzel- & Steinpassagen fahre (mit sehr wenig Sprüngen) nutze ich den Federweg des Dämpfers zu 75% aus.
Was passiert dann erst bei größeren Sprüngen oder Drops?
Schlägt er dann durch oder mach ich mir da umsonst sorgen?

Mein Setup sieht wie folgt aus:
Hauptkammer: 195psi
Piggy: 140psi
Bottom Out: offen
Rebound: 9klicks zu
SAG: ungefähr 35%
und das alles bei 74kg Kampfgewicht

MFG
....der planlose Toni....


----------



## volcom74 (7. Oktober 2011)

Mach doch einfach mal mehr Luft rein oder dreh das BO weiter zu.
Oder von beidem etwas.


----------



## -MIK- (8. Oktober 2011)

Neee, wenn Du 75% des Federwegs ausnutzt ist doch gut. Such Dir mal einen dicken Drop und schau was passiert. Ich wette Du nutzt nur 90% vom Federweg.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (9. Oktober 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Neee, wenn Du 75% des Federwegs ausnutzt ist doch gut. Such Dir mal einen dicken Drop und schau was passiert. Ich wette Du nutzt nur 90% vom Federweg.



Mhh..meinst wirklich? Was verstehst du unter nem dicken Drop?
Wenns heut trocken bleibt werd ich mal bissel testen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (9. Oktober 2011)

Naja halt den dicksten Drop auf Deiner Tour. Den pfefferst Du mal runter und schaust wie viel Federweg Du nutzt. Wenn Reserve da ist  Für mich ist dann alles korrekt eingestellt.


----------



## volcom74 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ey Jungs mal was anderes... Ich geh mal davon aus das ihr auch die Talas habt. Wie habt ihr die denn eingestellt? Meine ist sooo unsensibel ich könnte auch n Besenstiel fahren. Die federt nur Sprünge oder dicke Unebenheiten weg. Wenn ich zB. Strecken mit vielen kleinen Schlägen fahre sehe ich kaum noch was weil mein ganzer Körper vibriert. Die Rohre sind auch furztrocken.
Hab das Bike auch schon über Nacht auf den Kopf gestellt...  
Mein Gewicht: 102Kg
High Speed Druckstufe: offen
Low Speed Druckstufe: 6 Klicks zu
Rebound : halb zu


----------



## -MIK- (10. Oktober 2011)

Müs Lee und ich führen da eine jahrelange Debatte drüber.  Ich bin totaler Fan von dem  Ding und habe damit nie Probleme gehabt. Die Rohre sind bei mir auch furztrocken.

Irgendwann fingen im Freundeskreis alle an die Öle in ihren Gabeln zu tauschen. Nun dachte ich mir, Du schraubst gern, Du bestellst gern, Feuer frei. Hab mir Öl bestellt und mit meinem Schrauberkumpel angefangen die Gabel zu zerlegen. 
Wie im Forum zu 98% zu lesen war in meinen Tauchrohren kaum bzw. gar kein Öl drin. Nachdem wir die paar Tropfen die drin waren haben raustropfen lassen, haben wir 7,5er Gabelöl eingefüllt.

Seit dem ist das eine ganze andere Gabel. Ich war vorher schon sehr zufrieden, nach dem Ölwechsel, bzw. der Erstbefüllung auf einer Seite, ist das Ding super sensibel.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ich denke in Deiner Gabel ist viel zu wenig Öl drin. Wenn Du Dich traust, zieh das Casting ab, tränke die Schaumstoffringe unter den Staubabstreifern mit Fox Fluid, Casting wieder aufsetzen und je nach Körpergewicht Gabelöl einfüllen.

Ich mit meinen 100kg nackelisch habe wie geschrieben 7,5er Öl genommen. In meiner 40 sogar 5er. (Heißt aber Du musst etwas öfter das Öl tauschen).


----------



## Alex-F (10. Oktober 2011)

Soso, du bestellst also gerne


----------



## -MIK- (10. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Alex-F (10. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du dafür mal Zeit hast könnten wir uns Ninas Gabel ja mal ansehen. Beim ersten mal hätte ich da gerne Unterstützung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (10. Oktober 2011)

Kloa, kein Ding.


----------



## OJMad (10. Oktober 2011)

Ähem....
Kleine Frage.
Ist es beim Öl selbst nicht egal ob 5er, 7,5er, 10er oder 15er.
Du wartest ja schließlich nicht die Dämpfungseinheit, sondern die Schmierung.
Bei dieser dürfe es so ziemlich egal sein, was Du nimmst.
15er Motoröl und gut ists denke ich


----------



## -MIK- (10. Oktober 2011)

Jaein, mit dem Öl in den Tauchrohren wird natürlich nicht das Dämpfungsverhalten geregelt aber das Losbrechmoment wird imho damit beeinflusst. Nach wie vor wette ich, dass kein Öl drin ist und wenn man dann das 15er Motoröl einfüllt, wird sich das bestimmt auch sehr positiv anfühlen, wenn man dann aber auf ein 7,5er Gabelöl wechselt, sollte die Gabel noch besser ansprechen.

Zumindest bilde ich mir ein, dass nach den Ölwechseln die Gabeln besser ansprechen. Alles natürlich nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt und natürlich auch in Abhängikeit der eingestellten Dämpfung.


----------



## volcom74 (10. Oktober 2011)

Aha...also wenn ich das richtig verstehe liegt es nur am fehlenden Öl!
Hatte ich schon vermutet. Hatte diesbezüglich auch schon ein Telefonat mit Toxo. Da ich die Gabel erst seit zwei Monaten habe würden die den Ölservice auch auf Garantie machen. Habe aber aus zwei Gründen eigentlich keine Lust sie einzuschicken.
1. Kann ich dann bestimmt zwei Wochen nicht biken und
2. Habe ich an mich den Anspruch solche "Kleinigkeiten" selber zu lösen.
Schrauben ist eigentlich kein Problem aber ich muss sagen ein bisschen Respekt habe ich schon davor an der Gabel rumzubasteln. 
Wie sieht es denn mit der Garantie aus wenn ich da was selber mache - verfällt die dann?


----------



## -MIK- (10. Oktober 2011)

Um ehrlich zu sein, ja, Garantie ist beim Öffnen der Gabel wohl futsch. Ob Toxo Dir den Ölwechsel auf Garantie macht wage ich zu bezweifeln, zumal Toxo auch nicht gerade dafür bekannt ist top Arbeit abzuliefern. 

Das Öl zu wechseln ist kein Problem, dafür gibt es ein cooles Tut von Fox, suche ich später mal raus. Wenn Du aber sagst die Garantie ist dier Wichtiger habe ich dafür Verständnis, dann ruf doch einfach Rose mal an, die dürfen den Service ja auch machen.


----------



## volcom74 (10. Oktober 2011)

Cool, extrem schnelle Antwort! 
Bei Rose habe ich diesbezüglich auch schon angerufen weil ich vor hatte mit meiner Gabel hinzufahren und dann drauf zu warten. Geht aber nicht!
Einschicken könnte ich sie aber das kann dann laut Rose einige Wochen dauern.
Und so wie ich den Saftladen kenne dauert es noch länger. Also eigentlich überhaupt keine Option. Wie gesagt hatte ich bei Toxo angerufen und die meinten wenn die Gabel so schlecht arbeitet wie beschrieben wäre das ein Garantiefall und sie würden das für Lau machen. 
Jetzt ist guter Rat teuer. Möchte eigentlich nicht das die Garantie verfällt...
Die Gabel ist ja quasi nagelneu.
Gibt es sonst noch jemanden so 100km um Köln der einen Service offiziell durchführen darf? Wo man mal eben hinfahren kann meine ich.


----------



## OJMad (10. Oktober 2011)

Beim Ölwechsel für die Schmierung erlischt die Garantie nicht.
Dies ist der kleine Service, den Fox jedem Anwender zugesteht.
Servicevideo


----------



## volcom74 (10. Oktober 2011)

Woher weisst du das? 
Sorry das ich da nochmal nachhake möchte einfach sicher sein.


----------



## -MIK- (10. Oktober 2011)

OH, das wäre ja cool, dann ist die Sache nach 1h erledigt.


----------



## volcom74 (10. Oktober 2011)

Denke ich auch. Hab mir das Video nochmal angesehen - sieht easy aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OJMad (10. Oktober 2011)

Also wenn Du es 100%ig wiisen willst, dann musst du bei Fox anrufen.
Meine mich aber zu ernnern, dass dieser Service selbst durchgeführt werden darf.
Daher ja auch das Video, mit dem Hinweis, dass der kleine Service ganz einfach selbst gemacht werden kann.

Der Typ im Video ist glaub ich sogar der Europavertriebschef.


----------



## volcom74 (10. Oktober 2011)

Der Typ im Video sagt das es der kleine service ist den man auch zu hause machen kann. Von Garantie kein Wort. Es gibt aber auch Gabeln die schon aus der Garantiezeit raus sind. Könnte ja sein das sich das Video an deren Besitzer richtet. 
Hat denn jemand Kontaktdaten von Fox Deutschland oder ist Toxo da der Ansprechpartner?


----------



## Koerk (10. Oktober 2011)

denke mal mit der frage kannst du dich auch an rose wenden - die werden das ja auch wissen... zumindest gehe ich davon aus


----------



## volcom74 (10. Oktober 2011)

Gute Idee! 

Naja wie mans sieht... 
Hab gerade mal angerufen. Antwort von Rose: Garantie verfÃ¤llt wenn man den kleiner Ãlservice selber macht.
KÃ¶nnen sie aber bei uns machen lassen.
Jaja fÃ¼r schlappe 113,-â¬ dafÃ¼r sogar inc. neuer Dichtungen! Toll!
...und die Gabel ist auch nur ein paar Wochen unterwegs!
Werde aber morgen nochmal bei Toxo anrufen. Mal hÃ¶ren was die sagen.


----------



## jojo2 (10. Oktober 2011)

wieso wunderst du dich, dass die garantie verfällt nach solchen arbeiten?
stell dir mal vor, das macht einer, der vielleicht keine ahnung hat 
und fehler macht...

der hier hat ahnung:
(lies auch mal die kommentare)
von den kompetenten leuten
http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/tv/artike...ecial-gabel-service-2011-fox-36er-serie-180mm


----------



## Koerk (10. Oktober 2011)

ich stell mir grad eher die frage wie das mit dem "Ã¶lstand" in den 2012er gabeln aussieht wenn das so ein bekanntes problem bei den 2011ern war ... selber reingucken als absoluter "bike-laie" und garantie verlieren ist mir auch etwas heikel - aber evtl. 113â¬ fÃ¼r so nen check ist schon hart ... ^^
da werd ich bei bike abholung mal nachhaken


----------



## volcom74 (10. Oktober 2011)

jojo2 schrieb:


> wieso wunderst du dich, dass die garantie verfÃ¤llt nach solchen arbeiten?
> stell dir mal vor, das macht einer, der vielleicht keine ahnung hat
> und fehler macht...
> 
> ...



Mit welchem Satz habe ich denn meine Verwunderung ausgedrÃ¼ckt? 

Wenn du aufmerksam gelesen hast ist dir bestimmt aufgefallen das OJMad in #224 meinte das die Garantie beim kleinen Ãlservice nicht verfÃ¤llt. Diese Frage habe ich versucht zu klÃ¤ren. Sonst nix!
Es war Ã¼brigens der Gleiche der das Mario Lenzen Video schon vor dir gepostet hat. Was mich zu der Annahme fÃ¼hrt das du nicht (aufmerksam) gelesen hast. 
Und jetzt stell dir noch vor das jemand in der Lage ist diese hochkomplizierten Arbeit aus dem Video fehlerfrei nachzumachen.
Der hÃ¤tte tatsÃ¤chlich 113,-â¬ gespart.

Was mich dagegen wirklich wundert ist das eine Gabel ausgeliefert wird (und da bin ich ja offensichtlich nicht der einzige) die entweder viel zu wenig oder gar kein Ãl enthÃ¤lt. Die Gabel ist ja gerade mal zwei Monate in meinem Besitz. Wo soll also das Ãl hin sein wenn welches drin war?
Es geht mir einfach auf die Eier das Fox ne Gabel verkauft die Liste 
1300,-â¬ kostet die so eigentlich nicht zu gebrauchen ist. Auch wenn Toxo mir den Service umsonst macht ist die Gabel bestimmt zwei Wochen unterwegs und ich kann nicht fahren.


----------



## jojo2 (10. Oktober 2011)

naja hast schon recht
ich hatte gedacht, er hätte nur das vimeo video verlinkt...
aber dann hast du ja auch gelesen, was den service so teuer werden lässt
und ja du hast recht: ich hab nur zwischen den zeilen gelesen
und wohl nicht die zeilen selber
aber du schreibst z.b.:
"Und so wie ich den Saftladen kenne dauert es noch länger."
"etwas aufgeregt der junge" dachte ich und da kam bei mir eins zum anderen
und du hast damit recht:
ich hab nicht aufmerksam gelesen,
war wohl etwas aufgeregt
ich kühl mich aber schon wieder ab

und: garantie hin oder her
deine gabel solltest du einfach selbst klar
oder dir dabei helfen lassen


----------



## marg (10. Oktober 2011)

aber eigentlich hat das alles hier nichts mehr im thread zu suchen 
im ursprünglichen gehts hier ja um das beef cake fr sl 
sorry musste jetzt sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (10. Oktober 2011)

guter hinweis
und als zeichen meines guten willens 
ein beef cake
beinahe!

das tier hat überlebt
und wurde nicht zu brei
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/812172


----------



## volcom74 (10. Oktober 2011)

> aber dann hast du ja auch gelesen, was den service so teuer werden lässt


Nein, keine Ahnung was du meinst hab es nicht gelesen.
Es geht auch in erster Linie nicht um das Geld sonder viel mehr um die Tatsache das ich nicht biken kann wenn meine Gabel unterwegs ist.
Ja ich rege mich auch über Rose auf! Und ja es ist ein Saftladen!
Als ich angefragt habe wie lange es dauert den kleinen Service zu machen meinten die: ein paar Wochen. 
Ich kaufe dort in gutem Glauben das alles OK ist und ich erst mal Ruhe habe ein Bike was schon mit erheblicher Verspätung bei mir ankam und soll dann auch noch "ein paar Wochen" auf meine Gabel warten.
Sorry!
Dann hätte ich ja auch direkt das 2012 Modell bestellen können.


----------



## volcom74 (10. Oktober 2011)

marg schrieb:


> aber eigentlich hat das alles hier nichts mehr im thread zu suchen
> im ursprünglichen gehts hier ja um das beef cake fr sl
> sorry musste jetzt sein



...und was glaubst du in was meine Talas verbaut ist?
Richtig...in einem Rose Beef Cake FR SL 6


----------



## -MIK- (10. Oktober 2011)

So Volcom, Du gehst jetzt mal kurz raus und atmest tief durch...

1.) Die drei Hersteller Mazzocchi, Fox und auch Rock Shox sind dafür bekannt, dass sie die Gabeln mit zu wenig Öl ausliefern. Meine 40 war auch darunter und die kostete Liste 2.000,-
2.) Kann Rose nix dafür, wenn die Hersteller eine schlampige QA haben.
3.) Hat es ja einen Grund, warum Dein Bike so spät geliefert wurde, da dürften die beim Gabelservice genauso im Rückstand sein bei Rose
4.) Kann ich Deinen Frust verstehen und bin bei Dir, den Gabelherstellern in den Arsch zu treten, dass bei Gabeln in der Preisklasse so etwas ein No Go ist.

Von wo kommst Du wenn ich das mal fragen darf?


----------



## volcom74 (10. Oktober 2011)

Bonn


----------



## -MIK- (10. Oktober 2011)

Dann ist Dortmund ja nicht unerreichbar:

http://www.flatout-suspension.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volcom74 (10. Oktober 2011)

Danke für den Link.
Ist sicher ne interessante Adresse. Die Frage ist halt ob die Jungs autorisierter Fox Partner sind oder ob die Garantie auch erlischt wenn die den Service machen.
Darüber hinaus bin ich auch nicht sicher ob ich Lust habe Geld für nen Ölservice an einer fast neuen Gabel zu bezahlen nur damit sie so funktioniert wie sie soll.
Mal was anderes: merkt das überhaupt jemand wenn ich die Gabel aufmache und das Öl erneuere? Dichtungen sollten nach zwei Monaten noch OK sein oder?
Habs gerade gesehen: mit Garantierhalt 
Das ist natürlich TOP


----------



## marg (10. Oktober 2011)

was wills du denn jetzt ?
kein geld ausgeben 
keine 2 wochen warten bis die Gabel wieder da ist (ist doch eh scheiß wetter im moment)
die Garantie soll nicht erlischen 
selber aufmachen willse auch nicht
es soll eine Fachwerkstatt machen (autorisierter Händler)
und wenn schon bezahlen dann nicht viel 
also an deiner stelle fahr nach rose, hau da aufen tisch und nehm ne neue gabel mit 
man regst du dich auf !!!
es läuft nunmal nicht immer alles wie geschmiert !

kleiner tipp 
fahr nach schermbeck zu s-tec sports
oder ruf vorher an ! 
die machen das auch für die hälfte 
und wenne glück hast am gleichen tag noch !!!


----------



## volcom74 (10. Oktober 2011)

> es läuft nunmal nicht immer alles wie geschmiert !


Im Falle meiner Gabel eine sehr zutreffende Formulierung!


----------



## psycho82 (10. Oktober 2011)

Cycle M in Bergisch Gladbach ist auch auth. Foxhaendler, dort bekommt man sicherlich auch ambulante Termine in der aktuellen Jahreszeit und es ist von nicht wirklich weit.


----------



## Koerk (3. November 2011)

hat jemand erfahrung mit folgender kefü + bashguard?
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-LRP-Kettenfuehrung-32-36T-Party-Crasher.html


----------



## OJMad (19. März 2012)

Weiß jemand von euch, bzw. kann Rose sagen, ob die neue Dämpferwippe, bei der man den Federweg zwischen 160mm und 180mm auch am 2011er genutzt werden kann?
Wäre diese bestellbar?
Was würde sie kosten?

So long
J.O.


----------



## basti.rlp (23. März 2012)

Ich interessiere mich für ein individualisiertes BC FR 6 HS. Kommt in meiner Konfig ca. auf 3400. Einsatzgebiet sollten Touren, Bikepark eventuell mal ne DH-Strecke sein. Die Touren sind so ca. 60km lang und haben ca. max. 1000hm (eher weniger). Passt das Bike hier? Alternativen hab ich nur das Liteville 601 (mit ebenfalls sehr potentem Heck), Canyon Vertride ... gefunden ... aber das Rose gefällt mir sehr gut und sollte mit seinen 180/180 (Pedalbetrieb/Absenkfunktion) viel Reserven haben und gut nach oben gehen?

LG


----------



## OJMad (23. März 2012)

Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mit dem BC meinen Alpencross fahren soll oder mit meinem AM Sport...
Sollte also Deine Frage beantworten 
1000hm sollten also "locker" gehen solange man keinen Preis gewinnen will.
Ich bau mir für lange Touren einen längeren Vorbau hin.


----------



## Alex-F (23. März 2012)

Hmm wenn dir das Gewicht nichts macht sicherlich ne gute Option.
Meiner Meinung nach, wenn ich jetzt mal nach dem beschriebenem Einsatzgebiet gehe, absolut überdimensioniert. 

Ich fahre touren, viele DH Strecken, und Bikepark wann immer möglich, und das mit nem Jimbo. der sollte für dich absolut reichen.


----------



## basti.rlp (23. März 2012)

Naja, ... aktuell fahre ich ein Summum Team Pro ... Reserven sollte es schon haben ... damit ichs ab und zu mal krachen lassen kann  - und so wie sich das anhört gehts auch ganz gut bergauf.

LG






Alex-F schrieb:


> Hmm wenn dir das Gewicht nichts macht sicherlich ne gute Option.
> Meiner Meinung nach, wenn ich jetzt mal nach dem beschriebenem Einsatzgebiet gehe, absolut überdimensioniert.
> 
> Ich fahre touren, viele DH Strecken, und Bikepark wann immer möglich, und das mit nem Jimbo. der sollte für dich absolut reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (23. März 2012)

Na dann mussu Du das auch sagen. Für Touren und "mal" BP oder DH finde ich den Kuchen too much, wenn Du nen fettest Bike haben willst mit dem man halt auch Touren fahren kann, sicherlich die beste Wahl.


----------



## basti.rlp (23. März 2012)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Na dann mussu Du das auch sagen. Für Touren und "mal" BP oder DH finde ich den Kuchen too much, wenn Du nen fettest Bike haben willst mit dem man halt auch Touren fahren kann, sicherlich die beste Wahl.



Danke ... genau so eine Antwort hatte ich mir erhofft ... Oder kennt noch jemand Alternativen die gleichwertig teuer/billig sind? Alutech Fanes, Trek Slash 9 usw. liegen alle um die 4500-5000 ... das ist zu viel ...


----------



## Mithras (23. März 2012)

Canyon Torque Alpinist z.B.


----------



## Koerk (23. März 2012)

Also so schlimm für Touren finde ich das BC FR nicht unbedingt.
Je nachdem welche Reifen du drauf hast, welchen Luftdruck du fährst und wie deine Kondition ist könnte das machbar sein.

Mit meiner Kondition und wenig aufgepumpten Muddy Maries war die Tour mit George und Co (ich GLAUBE irgendwas zwischen 30 und 35km, 550hm oder so) allerdings der absolute Horror. ^^
Dennoch - wenn ich mich mal als Maßstab nehme - halte ich das Bike für grundsätzlich tourentauglich.

Vielleicht kannst du dir mal ein Bike über ein Wochenende leihen - die Gebühr bekommst du ja zurück wenn du das Bike dann anschließend bei Rose kaufst.


----------



## drudigger (13. April 2012)

Servus zam, 

hab das mit der tourentauglichkeit seit einiger zeit verfolgt, und bei meinem BC FR SL6 mit HS folgendes festgestellt:

das Mehrgewicht im gegensatz zu einem mittelschwegen AM finde ich persönlich vernachlässigbar. Mein Canyon Nerve AM wiegt ca. 13,7 das BC ca. 15,5. Auf das "persönlich" kommt es halt schon an. Mein gewicht liegt gut im dreistelligen bereich, da  sind 1,8 kg differenz nix... Könnte mir vorstellen das es mich stören würde wenn ich 60-70kg wiegen tät.

Was bei mir ein bis zwei touren gebraucht hat, war die Umgewöhnung auf die andere Sitzposition des BC.
 Auch mit abgesenkter Gabel hatte ich bei Steilstücken das gefühl sehr weit hinten zu sitzen und am Vorderrad permanent mit dem Bodenkontakt zu kämpfen. 
Hab dann drei verschiedene Sattelstützen gebraucht um das optimal hinzukriegen. (die erste war zu kurz(bin 1,91), die zweite lang aber zu stark gekröpft, die dritte lang und gar nicht gekröpft).
Den Vorbau hab ich auf 70mm erweitert. Find ich einen guten Kompromiss zwischen Sitzkomfort und wendigkeit.
Damit kann ich ohne Probleme 1500hm hochkneten. Ich könnte mir jedoch vorstellen für noch längere oder steilere Anstiege einen kleinen spanngurt an die gabel zu machen. 

Sehr bemerkbar gemacht hat sich die Reifenwahl und Druck. Die fetten Big Betty´s sind brutale Bremsklötze, also doch den Fat Albert vom alten Nerve drauf. Der Unterschied war der Wahnsinn. Optimal wäre glaub ich noch der Conti Mountain King.

Touren beginnen bei mir immer mit vollem Reifendruck und vor der Abfahrt lass ich Druck ab.

letzten Herbst hab ich so zwei Bike Wochenenden am Gardasee und im Vinschgau gemacht. Zusammen hab ich da ca 9000hm gefahren und hab das Bike danach nicht komplett gehasst, oder gedacht"oh man hätt ich jetz gern mein AM". Ganz im Gegenteil

Und nun noch zur Notwendigkeit:

für die meisten "normalen" Trails sicher eine unverhältnismäßige Monsterwaffe, die mir auch nicht beim rumbalancieren in der Spitzkehre hilft. Die Wege wo ich so ein Bike BRAUCHE machen evtl. 10% meiner Abfahrten aus. Auf den anderen 90% steigert die riesige Fahrwerksreserve einfach nur den Spaß, und um den gehts mir hauptsächlich.

Also wer Bock drauf hat, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## qualle82 (16. April 2012)

Fahre mein BC seit letzten September. Touren mit 1000 bis 1500 hm sind bei mir eher die Regel als die Ausnahme. Hatte vorher ein Trek Remedy und komme mit dem BC in etwa genauso gut voran. Limitierend ist hier weniger das Systemgewicht (bei mir etwas unter 15 kg), als die Reifenwahl (Fat Albert tubeless) und die Laufräder - in meinem Fall Easton Havoc.

Wie schon weiter oben erwähnt ist die Sitzposition des BC etwas gewöhnfungsbedürftig. Der DHX neigt ja bekanntermaßen sehr dazu tief im SAG hängenzubleiben, va wenns steil bergauf geht - 40% sinds in etwa bei mir. 

Mit meiner eher durchschnittlichen Fitness kann ich dem Beef Cake FR SL also nur eine uneingeschränkte Tourentauglichkeit attestieren.


----------



## Mithras (16. April 2012)

qualle82 schrieb:


> Mit meiner eher durchschnittlichen Fitness kann ich dem Beef Cake FR SL also nur eine uneingeschränkte Tourentauglichkeit attestieren.


 
du meinst eingeschränkt oder?!


----------



## qualle82 (16. April 2012)

Nein. Meinte, es schon so wie ich es schrieb. Lg chris


----------



## Mithras (16. April 2012)

Ich steh gerade auf der Leitung  was ist dann die Steigerung von nur uneingeschränkt? 
Bzw. du möchtest sagen dass das Teil absolut tourentauglich ist.. versteh ich richtig?! .. nunja 1000-1500hm sind ja doch stattlicher Batzen.

Das tief im SAG hängen hat mein Canyon Torque übrigens auch, wen wunderts auch mit DHX Air ausgestattet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qualle82 (16. April 2012)

Genau so meinte ich das auch. Evtl etwas unglücklich formuliert. Kann wie gesagt nur von mir und meinen Vorlieben ausgehen und da ist das bc sehr wohl 100 prozentig Touren kompatibel. Find das bike in meiner derzeitigen Konfiguration ganz nah dran an der eierlegenden wollmilchsau.


----------



## Mithras (16. April 2012)

Ahh ok  Ich wollte ja auch erst ein BC, aber die gestiegenen Kashima-Preise der 2012er Modelle und ein zu verlockenes Angebot beim Mitbewerber haben mich zum Torque gebracht, welches wie ich finde ein ebenso Bike für fast Alles ist aber zumindest für Alles was ich von der Kiste verlange


----------



## Bike8 (17. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hatte mir am Anfang ein Canyon Nerve 9.0X bestellt, jedoch wieder gekündigt, da mir die sich andauernd verlängernde Wartezeit auf die Nerven ging  Dann wurde es ein Votec V.SX, die Firma ging jedoch pleite und wurde aufgekauft 
Nun bin ich seit einem Monat stolzer Besitzer eines konfigurierten BC FR8 
Für mich ist es die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, da man(n) es mit diesem Bike richtig krachen lassen kann, aber auch gemütliche/anstrengende Touren meistern kann. 
Viele beschweren sich über das Gewicht, ich bin jedoch der Meinung das geringes Gewicht kein gutes Fahrrad ausmacht, den ein nicht trainierter Mensch fährt mit nem 12,5 Kilo Bike auch nicht wesentlich schneller als mit einem 15 Kilo Bike (Gewicht meines BC). 
Lieber ein bisschen mehr Rad fahren und denn mit mehr Kondition gerät das Gewicht auch in den Hintergrund 

Greetz


----------



## Beef_Cake (1. Mai 2012)

hallo wollte euch mal fragen habe ein beef cake sl6 und wollte es umbauen auf saint kurbel 2fach mit bash. kann ich da meinen umwerfer (long cage) behalten? was hat das genau mit der ketten linie auf sich? 

danke im vorraus für die antworten......


----------



## Beef_Cake (1. Mai 2012)

ach und noch etwas ist das normal das wenn ich eine kettenführung an die iscg 05 montiere das sie sehr nah an der schwinge oder hinterbau ist oder sogar berührt?


----------



## OJMad (3. Mai 2012)

Meinst Du mit long Cage dein Schaltwerk?
Ja, kannst Du weiter benutzen.
Nah dran macht nichts. Schließlich geht die Strebe ja nicht weiter runter, sondern nur hoch.

Ich musste ein wenig sägen
Vielleicht sieht man ja ein wenig










So long 

J.O.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beef_Cake (4. Mai 2012)

servus danke für die antwort nach ca 5stunden arbeit sägen schleifen und alles habe ich das dann auch hin bekommen.
wenn ich nur unterlegscheiben unter die kefü gemacht habe haben die schrauben von der kefü an den schrauben vom kleinen kettenblatt der kurbel geschliffen war echt total der akt. habe es aber hinbekommen habe genau das selbe wie du saint mit der blackspire.
meinte eher der umwerfer der schleift wenn es vorne auf dem kleinen kettenblatt ist kann ich was dagegen tun?

gruß kristijan


----------



## -MIK- (4. Mai 2012)

Neu limitieren, dreh mal die L Schraube am Umwerfer ne viertel Umdrehung raus.


----------



## Beef_Cake (4. Mai 2012)

Ja aber dadurch geht es nicht weiter nach unten .... Wie kann ich hier ein Bild Posten? Dann kann ich dir mein Problem zeigen?


----------



## Alex-F (4. Mai 2012)

MIK er meint dass die Kette auf dem unteren Teil des Umwerfers aufliegt. Ist bei mir auch. Kleines KB und zu kleines ritzel geht nicht, Kette ist dann zu weit unten. 
Sollte man aber wegen des Winkels eh nicht fahren.


----------



## Beef_Cake (4. Mai 2012)

Ja aber das kann doch nicht sein alles was über den 3ten gang ist schleift die kette ist doch nicht normal oder? Kann ich da nicht etwas andern? Ware das bei einem anderen umwerfer weg? Hilft nur ein groseres kettenblatt vorne?


----------



## -MIK- (4. Mai 2012)

Ah so, dann muss der Umwerfer ein wenig nach hinten gekippt werden. Kurbel abbauen, schrauben vom Umwerfer lösen und dann den Umwerfer so weit wie möglich nach hinten kippen. 

Aber eine Frage, schleift das nur im Montageständer oder auch wenn Du auf dem Bock sitzt? Wenn Du nämlich im SAG sitzt, dann ist wieder mehr Luft zwischen Kette und dem unteren Blech vom Umwerfer.


----------



## Beef_Cake (4. Mai 2012)

dann nur noch ganz ganz leicht.... aber versuche es mal ob ich den umwerfer kippen kann etwas.....
wusste nicht das das geht kenne nur die alten die fruher am rahmen fest waren.....


----------



## -MIK- (4. Mai 2012)

Joah, dann einfach abkippen. Dann würde ich ihn aber auf der Seite wo der Zug geklemmt wird etwas anschleifen, damit der Umwerfer nicht auf den Rahmen aufschlägt. Mein Umwerfer wurde sogar so angeschliffen im Neurad geliefert.


----------



## Beef_Cake (4. Mai 2012)

von werk angschliffen..... hört sich aber für mich an das die dann was an den rahmen ändern sollte oder? war ein ganz schöner akt die kefü zu montieren.....


----------



## -MIK- (4. Mai 2012)

Ja, der Umwerfer war genau wie die ISCG 05 Aufnahme von Anfang an eine Kinderkrankheit vom Bike. Genauso wie das Schaltauge, was jetzt einen aufgesetzten Ring zum Schaltwerk bekommen hat. Nun können auch SRAM Schaltwerke korrekt limitiert werden. Aber ich das ist ein anderes Thema. 

Was war denn kompliziert dabei? Das Anbringen oder das Anpassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beef_Cake (4. Mai 2012)

das anpassen, anbringen wäre kinderleicht wenn alles gepasst hätte musst einen teil abfräsen weil er sonst am rahmen geschliffen hätte dann musste ich ihn ganz leicht schräg montieren weil die kefü sonst nicht im 1 und 2 gang fahrbar gewesen wäre abe bestimmt 5 stunden gebraucht bis das alles zu meiner zufriedenheit gepasst hat. und habe nicht gerade 2 linke hände.... ;-)


----------



## -MIK- (4. Mai 2012)

Kenn ich, hab die KeFü auch extrem bearbeiten müssen. Allerdings bin ich dank einiger Leute aus dem alten Rose Thread mit ner Menge Bildmaterial versorgt gewesen und entsprechend großzügig beim Sägen gewesen. Ich habe sogar einen Halbmond aus der KeFü machen müssen, damit es klappt.


----------



## Beef_Cake (4. Mai 2012)

habe nix gehabt ausser immer wieder probleme  und hoffnung. immer wenn du eine sache gemacht hast hat es wo anders nicht geklappt und so. aber jetzt ist alles in ordnung hätten die iscg aufnahme ruhug 1,5mm weiter nach aussen setzen sollen dann hätte alles ohne probleme gepasst. aber zum glück gibt es ja hier immer hilfe hoffe das es sich in zukunt nicht ändern wird.


----------



## -MIK- (4. Mai 2012)

Dann drücke ich jetzt noch die Daumen für den Umwerfer und Du wirst ne menge Spaß haben mit dem Bock.


----------



## Beef_Cake (4. Mai 2012)

hoffe ich....... danke


----------



## OJMad (5. Mai 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Genauso wie das Schaltauge, was jetzt einen aufgesetzten Ring zum Schaltwerk bekommen hat. Nun können auch SRAM Schaltwerke korrekt limitiert werden.



Kannst Du mir das mal eben genauer erklären?


----------



## -MIK- (5. Mai 2012)

Kla gern, ich mach gleich mal ein Foddo, daran geht das einfacher.


----------



## -MIK- (5. Mai 2012)

Also, links ist das alte Schaltauge und rechts das Neue.





1. wurde die "Nase" für die Tensionsschraube vergrößert, was für die Saintschaltwerke besser ist und 2. wurde das Gewinde für das Schaltwerk mit einem Kranz nach außen verlängert.

Dadurch lassen sich nun die SRAM Schaltwerke besser limitieren. Mit den alten Augen war es nicht möglich, ein SRAM Schaltwerk auf dem kleinsten Ritzel korrekt zu limitieren. Trotz komplett heraus gedrehter Schraube und dem Aufliegen des Käfigs, kam das Schaltwerk nicht weit genug heraus. Bereits damals hatte ich überlegt eine U-Scheibe zwischen Schaltwerk und Schaltauge zu legen.

Rose hat nun reagiert und durch das verlängerte Gewinde kommt das Schaltwerk weiter heraus. Nun kann man die Limitierung perfekt vornehmen und hat sogar noch ein bis anderthalb Windungen von der Limitierschraube Luft.


----------



## Alex-F (5. Mai 2012)

Wieder was gelernt. MIK das Rose Lexikon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OJMad (5. Mai 2012)

Merci


----------



## Unbelievable (5. Mai 2012)

Kleine Frage am Rande, bei welchen Bikes von Rose ist das Problem mit dem Schaltauge denn noch? Oder hat Rose das bei allen neuen Modellen (2012) geändert und es gibt keine Probleme mehr?


----------



## -MIK- (6. Mai 2012)

Das weiß ich nicht genau, schau einfach am Schaltauge nach, wenn Du diesen Kranz drauf hast, hast Du ein neues Auge. Denke mal, dass Rose solche Änderungen auch in die Produktion übernimmt.

Bei Shimano Schaltwerk bestand das Problem soweit ich weiß nicht.


----------



## wastl86 (6. Mai 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ja, der Umwerfer war genau wie die ISCG 05 Aufnahme von Anfang an eine Kinderkrankheit vom Bike. Genauso wie das Schaltauge, was jetzt einen aufgesetzten Ring zum Schaltwerk bekommen hat. Nun können auch SRAM Schaltwerke korrekt limitiert werden. Aber ich das ist ein anderes Thema.
> 
> Was war denn kompliziert dabei? Das Anbringen oder das Anpassen?



meinst du damit dass die schaltung an den rahmen kommt oder wie ? bau es das BF grade zusammen und da kam mir das schon komisch vor dass die schaltung an die strebe kommt


----------



## hib (6. Mai 2012)

Die Schaltaugen sind seit 2011 so das dieser Ring drauf ist. Die Modifizierung fand auch statt weil mehrere 2010 Räder am Hinterbau zerstört wurden da das Schaltwerk immer zu nah an den Speichen wahr und dann die Speichen das SW mitgezogen haben so sind bei mir 2 niegel nagel neue x0 und ein saint fritte gegangen. Alle die die alten schaltaugen haben würde ich empfehlen sich neue zu besorgen.


----------



## wastl86 (6. Mai 2012)

ich werd morgen mal ein foto machen.es ist so das ich hab noch keine zugseil montiert habe aber es kommt mir komisch vor das der abstand nicht eingehalten wird oder liegts daran das noch keine spannug drauf ist.was ich mir auch überlegte ist die abstandsschraube weiter rein zu drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastl86 (7. Mai 2012)

übrigens ist bei mir kei  ring auf dem auge


----------



## -MIK- (7. Mai 2012)

@hib:  Kann ich auch nur empfehlen!

@wastl86: Sorry, ich hab keine Ahnung was Du meinst. mach bitte mal Fotos.


----------



## wastl86 (9. Mai 2012)

ich hab nun du anschlagsschraube reingedreht so dass das schaltwerk genug abstand zum rahmen hat. nun passt des ganze denk ich oder verstell ich damit sonst noch was anderes an der schaltung


----------



## -MIK- (9. Mai 2012)

Probier's mal aus...


----------



## wastl86 (9. Mai 2012)

ja würd ich gern aber mir fehlt noch die maxle. einer im forum hatte eine verkauft allerdings ne custom von treks wie ich im nachhinein herausfand. der nimmts gottseidank zurück. hoffe das es nächste woche fertig wird


----------



## kwark (10. Mai 2012)

Bin grade dabei mir ein BF FR 4 zu bestellen, es hackt ein bisschen bei der Rahmengröße, bin 182cm groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 91cm... 

Touren will ich mit dem Rad nicht fahren, aber die Waldautobahnen zu den Trails muss ich schon hochfahren. + Bikeparks natürlich.

Hat hier einer ähnlich lange Beine und Erfahrungen?


----------



## zelar (12. Mai 2012)

also laut abmessung ist bei mir nen L rausgekommen... und ich kome auf 91 cm länge... sollte also passen... hab gerade nachgeguckt und mit ner L sollteste klarkommen... wennde jedoch mehr abwärtsfahren willst tuts auch ne M (ist verspielter und wendiger) und für 10 min fahren kann man auch unbequem sitzen...


----------



## kwark (12. Mai 2012)

Es ist ein L geworden.
Jetzt abwarten und Kaffee trinken...


----------



## kwark (12. Mai 2012)

Ps. Was für eine Vorbaulänge hat das Beef Cake standardmäßig?


----------



## hib (13. Mai 2012)

kwark schrieb:


> Ps. Was für eine Vorbaulänge hat das Beef Cake standardmäßig?



welches Modell? das SL6 ? da ist ja der syncros Fric drauf und der ist 45mm lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kwark (14. Mai 2012)

hib schrieb:


> welches Modell?



Das FR 4, mit dem Zoom TDS-AL-262-8F0V(EN-M) Vorbau.


----------



## hib (16. Mai 2012)

kwark schrieb:


> Das FR 4, mit dem Zoom TDS-AL-262-8F0V(EN-M) Vorbau.




da kann ich es dir nicht genau sagen aber ich denke das wir ein 45 oder 50er sein.


----------



## Cameron007 (9. Juni 2012)

Also bei einem 91er Schritt, hast Du nur die Länge des Oberrohres + 45mm Vorbau.
Das ist bei M bestimmt zu knapp, wenn Du aus dem Sattel gehst biste mit den Knien am Lenker.


----------



## OJMad (14. August 2012)

Herrlich diese Ruhe


----------



## -MIK- (15. August 2012)

Ooooh, erzähl mal... will das auch unbedingt haben!!


----------



## OJMad (15. August 2012)

Bisher nur mal schnell ne lange Treppe runtergerubbelt.
Fast so leise wie damals als meine Kette gerissen ist und ich noch nen Trail runter musste.
War ein spontankauf, nachdem mir mein Händler vorgeschwärmt hat.
Ich glaube ihm jetzt.

und "Cage Lock" gefällt mir besser als ich dachte.
Radeinbau und Kette nieten werden zum Kinderspiel.


----------



## -MIK- (15. August 2012)

*habenwill*

Danke, jetzt wird das Ding gekauft....


----------



## Mithras (15. August 2012)

Hab darüber gelesen .. leider gibts die nur für 10-fach *denk*


----------



## -MIK- (15. August 2012)

Ja, plöd... Muss mal gucken ob der Umbau auf 2x10 beim Jimbo der ersten Generation überhaupt geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (15. August 2012)

nur deswegen auf 10x umrüsten wäre mir zu stessig im Moment .. brauch dann auch neue Kette/Kassette/Trigger... :/ .. und klar Schaltwerk ..


----------



## OJMad (15. August 2012)

Soweit ich weiß gehts auch mit 9-fach triggern.
Indexierung ist ja schließlich im Trigger.
Und der Käfig ist breit genug für 9-fach Ketten


----------



## -MIK- (15. August 2012)

Ein Freund hat mir eben erzählt, dass Shimano mit der Einführung der Trail Plus Schaltwerke die Rasterung der Trigger geändert hat, wenn Sram das auch getan hat sollte das wohl nicht klappen.

Wenn doch, andere Frage, geht wohl eine 10-fach Kette auf 9-fach Ritzel? Erhoffe mir von der schmaleren Kette weniger Schleifen.


----------



## OJMad (15. August 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9738995&postcount=39


Gloryzero schrieb:


> Also letzte Woche war das graue X.9 Type 2 schon auf der Sport Import Seite lieferbar.
> 
> Nicht lange gefackelt und bestellt, keine zwei Tage später hat es mein altes X.9 am Glory abgelöst.
> 
> ...


----------



## -MIK- (15. August 2012)

Besten DANK!


----------



## OJMad (16. August 2012)

So. Heute im Wald unterwegs gewesen.
Fazit: Mein Freilauf ist viel zu laut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (16. August 2012)

mir hat es gestern trotz Kettenführungsrolle mal wieder die untere Kette über die Kettenstrebe geschlagen und sie hat sich komplett zwischen Kurbel und Strebe verkeilt .. da wäre das Schaltwerk sicherlich ne Abhilfe


----------



## DoesntSheKnow (21. August 2012)

moin moin ! 
ich hab mir letztens im park mein komplettes schaltwerk zerrissen .... jetzt hab ich mir nen x9 mit kurzem käfig geholt und ich brauch nur noch die passende kette dafür !
hat iwer ne ahnung was es da für ne gute, nicht allzu teure gibt ? kenn mich mit ketten mal so genau garnich aus


----------



## -MIK- (22. August 2012)

HG93 von Shimano.


----------



## DoesntSheKnow (22. August 2012)

hm mir wurde vom händler gesagt dass ne shimano kette nich so gut auf nen 10er ritzel von sram passt und dass ich dann lieber auch ne sram kette nehmen sollte ... aber wie geasgt ich kanns mir nur anhören und nicken ... ahnung sieht anders aus


----------



## OJMad (22. August 2012)

Hab mir auch wieder SRAM rangebaut.
Schalten und normales Fahren war zwar in Ordnung, aber wenn man rückwärts gekurbelt hat, sprang die SLX am Ritzelpaket.
Nicht dramatisch, aber passiert bei SRAM nicht.


----------



## -MIK- (22. August 2012)

Joah dann kauf halt ne SRAM, unterm Strich isset ein Verschleißteil was Du eh in naher Zukunft wieder tauschen musst. Wenn sie Dir nicht passt, dann runter rocken und ne neue drauf.

Bei mir war es genau umgekehrt, ich habe die SRAM Kette auf einen XT Spiderarm geschraubt und beim Rückwärtskurbeln die Kette immer verloren.


----------



## Beef_Cake (13. September 2012)

hat jemand eine idee?
beim downhill ist mir ein ast in die speichen gekommen und hat mein schaltwerk schaltauge und den rahmen zerstort. hat jeman eine idee wie ich das in ordnung bekomme ihne einen neuen rahmen kaufe?

gruß kristijan

wie kann ich denn ein bild hochladen?


----------



## Beef_Cake (13. September 2012)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/pk/pp/pkpp180x7vu8/thumb_IMAG0492.jpg?0


----------



## jojo2 (14. September 2012)

ich habe auf deinem kleinen bild auf anhieb nichts erkennen können,
aber wenn du jetzt probleme mit rahmen/schaltauge hast, solltest du dich mal telefonisch mit rose in verbindung setzen, 
denn evtl. ist ein "crashreplacement" von rahmen/rahmenteilen notwendig oder zumindest sinnvoll


----------



## OJMad (16. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Einige von euch waren vielleicht auch von dem Problem betroffen, dass sich beim Beef Cake der Hinterbau gelockert hat. Zumindest war es bei mir so.
Rose hatte sich ja damals gemeldet und die Betroffenen gebeten sich zu melden. Daraufhin hat man eine Unterlegscheibe von 1mm erhalten, die man auf einer Seite bei den Bushings am unteren Ende des Dämpfers einsetzen sollte. Leider habe ich noch immer bzw. wieder das Problem, daß ich beim anheben am Rahmen noch ein leichtes Spiel feststellen kann. 
Nun habe ich vor mir Huber bashings zu besorgen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wirklich woran das Problem wirklich lag/liegt. Rose habe ich angeschrieben jedoch noch keine Antwort erhalten. Hat jemand von euch schon einmal nachgefragt und eine Erklärung erhalten?
Ich möchte neben der anscheinend besseren Qualität der Huber Buschings natürlich auch auf die nervende Unterlegscheibe verzichten. Aber nachdem der Hinterbau wieder leichtes Spiel hat, will ich natürlich erst mal wissen worin das Problem liegt bevor ich bestelle.

Wie siehts bei den BC 2011 Besitzern aus? Habt ihr auch eine Scheibe verbaut/ bekommen oder habt ihr dieses Problem nie gehabt (weil Rose evtl nachgebessert hat)

Danke schon mal
J.O.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T0niM0ntana (17. Oktober 2012)

Erklär doch mal bitte, wo genau diese Scheibe verbaut sein soll?


----------



## OJMad (17. Oktober 2012)

An der unteren Dämpferaufnahme.
Da hast Du auf jeder Seite die Dämpferbuchsen und dann Distanzstücke zur Wippe hin. Auf einer dieser beiden Seiten sollte eine 1mm Unterlegscheibe zwischen Buchse und Distanzstück sein.

Aus einer Mail von Rose habe ich folgendes erfahren:
_*die 1mm Unterlegscheibe wurde aufgrund von Toleranzen zwischen Buchse und Distanzscheibe gesetzt. Wenn diese nicht genutzt wird tritt ein erhöhtes Spiel auf und der Dämpfer kann nicht sauber arbeiten bzw. lockert sich. 

Der Dämpfer sitzt aber mittig, allein durch die obere Befestigungsschraube wird dieser schon ausgerichtet*._


Ich will mir nun aber die Huber-Buchsen nun über die volle Breite der Wippe drehen lassen um somit auf die Distanzstücke verzichten zu können.
Jetzt wäre eben die Frage ob ich 
1. weiterhin die nervige Unterlegscheibe weiter verbauen muss, 
2.die Buchsen einfach 0,5 mm breiter drehen lassen kann, 
3. oder eine Buchse 1mm breiter sein muss.
 1 und 3 wären ziemlich nervig, weil man sich dann immer merken muss auf welcher Seite nun der eine mm rein muss.

Zudem weist mein Hinterbau an der Wippe jetzt trotz Unterlegscheibe dennoch leichtes Spiel auf, was man erfühlen kann wenn man am Dreieck von Oberohr zu Sitzrohr den Rahmen leicht anhebt.

Naja. Hab Rose nochmal angeschrieben....


----------



## T0niM0ntana (18. Oktober 2012)

So hab mal nachgeschaut, habe die U-Scheibe auch.
Auf der linken Seite ist sie verbaut. Dein beschriebenes Phänomen vom Spiel im Hinterbau beim anheben hab ich allerdings bei meinem 2011er BC nicht.


----------



## OJMad (22. Oktober 2012)

Hab am Donnerstag nun Huber-Buchsen bestellt.
Habe einfach mal die breite der Wippe ohne eingebauten Dämpfer durchgegeben (0,4 mm schmaler als mit 1mm-Unterlegscheibe).
Habe die Buchsen symmetrisch drehen lassen. Der Einbau und erste Kurztest war schon mal vielversprechend. Zumindest ist das Spiel weg. War wohl das ausgeschlagene Gleitlager.Ansprechverhalten scheint sich auch gebessert zu haben. Jetzt hoff ich nur noch, daß nach der ersten längeren Ausfahrt die Wippe noch fest ist.


----------



## Guent (30. Oktober 2012)

Hier mein kleiner "Abschiedsbeitrag" im Rose-Forum und von meinem Beef Cake 6 SL:


Das Bike hat die Transplantation (neuer Rahmen: Nicolai AFR) erfolgreich überstanden und gewöhnt sich gerade bei mir zu Hause ein... 

Nochmals Tausend Dank an die Chefärzte der Wurzelpassage in Eppelheim/Heidelberg die mir auch immer und jederzeit an meinem "Versenderrad" mit Rat und Tat zur Verfügung gestanden sind! Hut ab!!!


Schönen Gruss an alle, 
Günt


----------



## gruftidrop (17. November 2012)

Hi Günt,

Jetzt geht es doch wohl mit vollem Elan
im N-Forum weiter !?


----------



## Guent (17. November 2012)

gruftidrop schrieb:


> hi günt,
> 
> jetzt geht es doch wohl mit vollem elan
> im n-forum weiter !?



:d


----------



## OJMad (15. Februar 2013)

Kann mir mal eben jemand sagen welchen Durchmesser die Avid-Scheiben beim 2011er modell haben?

200mm oder 203mm.
Kann grad leider nicht selbst nachsehen


----------



## LGswim16 (15. Februar 2013)

die haben noch 203 mm.  
erst hab 2012 hab sie 200mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OJMad (18. Februar 2013)

merci.
Dann wird jetzt die Zee gekauft


----------



## OJMad (20. Februar 2013)

Mal ein kleines Update


----------



## Guent (21. Februar 2013)

Mal ne kleine Frage:
Gibts denn hier Interresse an nem BC FL Rahmen in L von 2011?
Hab umgeschult auf Nicolai und überleg grad ob ich mir den alten Rahmen an die Wand nagel oder verklopp...


----------



## Guent (8. März 2013)

Hier isser, mit Foddos:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-rahmen-von-2011/105138867-230-9180?ref=myads


----------



## bananaspit (12. März 2013)

Guent schrieb:


> Mal ne kleine Frage:
> Gibts denn hier Interresse an nem BC FL Rahmen in L von 2011?
> Hab umgeschult auf Nicolai und überleg grad ob ich mir den alten Rahmen an die Wand nagel oder verklopp...


 
Kannst Du schon Etwas zu den unterschiedlichen Fahreindrücken
BeefCake-NicolaiAFR sagen?


----------



## Guent (12. März 2013)

Ja, kann ich...und so leid wie es mir tut:
Es ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht! Der höhere Preis ist absolut gerechtfertigt!

Da wackelt nix, da quietscht nix, da knarzt und knackt nix, kein wippen, kein verdrehen.
Geht 1 a den Berg hoch genau wie das BC, nur beim runterfahren legt das ganze nochmal 2 Schippen drauf, was Laufruhe und "ein Gefühl der Sicherheit" angeht.
Nie mehr was anderes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OJMad (7. Mai 2013)

Kann mir mal eben jemand sagen wie die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers im BC FR SL 6 ist? 57mm Hub bei EBL:???


----------



## T0niM0ntana (8. Mai 2013)

Bei 57mm Hub müssten es 200mm sein.
Guckst du da: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Daempfer/Daempfer-komplett/Fox-DHX-Air-5-0-Factory-Luft-Daempfer-2013.html


----------



## Pakalolo (8. November 2013)

Hat denn schon mal jemand einen Vivid Air im BC gefahren bzw. passt der überhaupt rein?


----------



## fuxy (15. Dezember 2013)

Mahlzeit, ich bin jetzt etwas verwirt kann mir mal bitte einer sagen wie man den Sag beim Beef Cake einstellt ? Im Sitzen auf dem Bike oder im stehen .?


----------



## LGswim16 (15. Dezember 2013)

fuxy schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, ich bin jetzt etwas verwirt kann mir mal bitte einer sagen wie man den Sag beim Beef Cake einstellt ? Im Sitzen auf dem Bike oder im stehen .?



Da gibt es unterschiedliche Meinungen.
Ich bin für die einstellmethode ihm Stehen, da man  ja beim unterfahren auch die Position hat. 
Ist aber kein Nennenswerter unterschied. Man sollte es auch an der Dämpferausnutzung und an den  persönlichem Vorlieben ausmachen


----------



## sebi1000 (27. Januar 2014)

Hi!!

Ich will meinen Van RC im Beef Cake FR gegen einen neuen Dämpfer tauschen. hat von euch schonmal jemand probiert einen 230mm Einbaumaß Dämpfer in dem Rad Unterzubringen? Ist ja noch "Platz" vorhanden am Anschlagende...

Viele Grüße


----------

